# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Где будет труп - там соберутся орлы. Матф.24:28.

## слово

Истина способна дать Жизнь Вечную. 
Она рождается лишь в моменте здесь и сейчас. 
Кто намерен изменить свою судьбу, примите Слово, принесите кровавую жертву 
Единому Богу,  и станьте свободным Духом Безусловной Любви, проявляющем Себя 
через ваши личности и ваши души в этой Вселенной и на этой планете. 
Пророк Иаков.

----------


## Traumerei

Зачем Богу жертвы ? Он ведь всемогущ. Опять антропоморфизм, тануемаё.

----------


## слово

> Зачем Богу жертвы ? Он ведь всемогущ. Опять антропоморфизм, тануемаё.


 Какая кровь у этого мира, погрязшего в корысти и тщеславии?

----------


## Nabat

Мне более импонирует перевод РБО, а не синоидальный, там Матф.24:28 звучит так: "Где будет труп, туда соберутся стервятники".
А так-то в палате Qwe и  Acros the stars пополнение)

----------


## Veronika

> А так-то в палате Qwe и  Acros the stars пополнение)


 Да, вы нам льстите  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> Мне более импонирует перевод РБО, а не синоидальный, там Матф.24:28 звучит так: "Где будет труп, туда соберутся стервятники".
> А так-то в палате Qwe и  Acros the stars пополнение)


 У каждого свой вкус. Так было предначертано. 
А Истина - Едина. 
Труп - духовный.

----------


## Veronika

где у нас труп?)

----------


## слово

> где у нас труп?)


 Дух форума.
Вот, с другого сайта самоубийц. 
Там уже некоторые просыпаться начали:



> слово писал(а): 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Barman писал(а):
> С удивлением осознал, что почти все понял в последних двух постах Пророка. Правда, получил нервный срыв от того, что почти ничего не понял из пошаговой инструкции Гиксоса, как выкладывать видео.
> 			
> ...

----------


## NEET

Все это напоминает множество других учений, так что не удивительно, что кто-то да понял, но... к чему вся эта околорелигиозная мишура? Все эти цитаты из Библии и странные аббревиатуры? Чтобы придать словам вес? В наше время это работает ровно противоположным образом. Особенно на этом форуме, далеком от религии, как земля от неба.

----------


## слово

> Все это напоминает множество других учений, так что не удивительно, что кто-то да понял, но... 
> к чему вся эта околорелигиозная мишура? Все эти цитаты из Библии и странные аббревиатуры? Чтобы придать словам вес? В наше время это работает ровно противоположным образом. Особенно на этом форуме, далеком от религии, как земля от неба.


 Изложи свои точку зрения? Я предлагаю всё упростить до банальности, чтобы любой сразу же мог измениться.
Как считаешь, можно описать словами то, что до сих пор постигалось лишь избранными на практике своего жизненного опыта?

----------


## NEET

> Изложи свои точку зрения? Я предлагаю всё упростить до банальности, чтобы любой сразу же мог измениться.
> Как считаешь, можно описать словами то, что до сих пор постигалось лишь избранными на практике своего жизненного опыта?


 "Избранными"? Этих "избранных", тем или иным образом хоть немного прикоснувшихся к иному способу восприятия жизни - миллионы. В этом нет совершенно ничего особенного. Можно, конечно, считать себя кем угодно, но... зачем?  :Smile: 

Моя точка зрения в том, что специально менять ничего не нужно. Люди и сами меняются: те, кто хотят. Но если очень уж хочется заниматься просветительской деятельностью, если кажется, что в этом состоит призвание, то - что ж - почему бы и нет? Но тогда следует сначала научиться говорить с людьми на одном языке. И дело не в том, чтобы все упростить. Можно говорить и сложно, но так, что слова будут восприниматься более-менее естественно и пусть даже не сразу, но будут поняты. Поиск нужных слов - дело нелегкое, но это лучше, чем продолжать говорить на своем языке, встречая непонимание и осуждение. Разумеется, описать словами собственный опыт очень трудно (даже невозможно), но ваша цель ведь не в этом, правда? Ваша цель, вероятно, в том, чтобы человек САМ получил аналогичный опыт, пусть даже и с вашими подсказками. Поэтому будьте внимательны к собеседникам, будьте ближе к ним, говорите с ними так, чтобы они не чувствовали дискомфорта. Не навязывайте им свою точку зрения, покажите, что вы ничем не отличаетесь, не создавайте дистанцию между вами заявлениями вроде "я - пророк, пришел наставлять вас на путь истинный" и т.п.

И самое главное - прежде всего наведите порядок в своих собственных знаниях, приведите их к общему знаменателю. Если используете какие-то термины, дайте им определения, разберитесь в соответствующих областях знаний. К примеру, используя слово "квантовый", по-хорошему, вы должны бы неплохо разбираться в квантовой физике, иначе - вам следует воздержаться от его использования.

----------


## Veronika

Когда мы уже поговорим о деньгах?
Мне срочно нужны 5000 у.е., все сроки горят, а я не знаю где их взять  :Smile: 





> Вот, к примеру. Ты заметил, что когда человек начинает стремится к изменениям, допустим, зарядку решил делать, что-то всегда его отвлечёт, хотя всё пошло как по накатанной? И, он испытывает от этого духовный подъём и Душевное спокойствие, и приток андриналина в крови. И, начинает делать, каждый день, день ото дня. 
> И, обычно, через недели три, благополучно забывает об этом. Вот та сила, что его затормозила и есть бессознательное поле. И человек начинает после этого себя ненавидеть, и терять энергию. Вот та дельта, что была накоплена в процессе безупречного действия и есть осознание как энергия. Этой энергией питаются летуны, что и порождают это поле бессознательного, в котором находится сонное сознание человечества, делая их одной массой, ополчающейся на Слово и на всё прогрессивное, что может поколебать эти сложившиеся издревле устои отношений этих паразитов и человечества как дойной коровы. Для этого нужны лжепророки, чтобы оставлять человечество в ложных иллюзиях, вместо того, чтобы объединить человеческое сознание в Единое Сознание и покинуть эту Вселенную. 
> Если сможешь, постарайся понять, о чём я говорю, и засыпай с этим. Утром в тебе будет Разумная Мысль, которая придёт как образ, и твоя задача донести её до форума, и передать словами. Я всегда так делаю, если в здесь и сейчас дух ничего не открыл на неисследованную мной тему. Эта тема, про летунов очень актуальна. Они и тормозят всю эволюцию человечества, постоянно всё ожесточая условия для человечества. 
> Идеальные условия - фашисткий режим по всей планете. Тогда страдание будет для душ максимальным, они к этому всё и ведут через мировое правительство, которое также является марионеткой этих сил зла.

----------


## Veronika

> покажите, что вы ничем не отличаетесь, не создавайте дистанцию между вами


 Все хорошо в этом посте кроме методологической ошибки. Если человек ничем не отличается, передать ему нечего. Во-вторых, передача духовных знаний (если они есть) - это "вертикаль", следующая ступень - кто-то выше, кто-то ниже. Их и принять то невозможно, если (настоящего) учителя не принимаешь как вышестоящего - не включатся естественные механизмы.

----------


## NEET

> Все хорошо в этом посте кроме методологической ошибки. Если человек ничем не отличается, передать ему нечего. Во-вторых, передача духовных знаний (если они есть) - это "вертикаль", следующая ступень - кто-то выше, кто-то ниже. Их и принять то невозможно, если (настоящего) учителя не принимаешь как вышестоящего - не включатся естественные механизмы.


 Ключевое слово - "покажите". Речь идет не о фактическом отсутствии различий. И вообще, я - за незаметное обучение. Ученик не должен делать из учителя своего кумира, иначе он перестанет искать ответы самостоятельно. Мысль, до которой человек дошел сам, ценнее той, что почерпнута извне.

----------


## Veronika

> И вообще, я - за незаметное обучение.


  :Smile:  в чем состоит незаметное обучение? 
"Подкрался со спины и незаметно столкнул с лестницы"? Учись быть внимательным, падать правильно и вставать быстро?))




> Ученик не должен делать из учителя своего кумира, иначе он перестанет искать ответы самостоятельно.


 Кумира не из кого (чего) не стоит делать. Особенность процесса состоит в том, что не уважая учителя, не стоит у него учиться, если по-честному. Это, в основном, разрушительно сказывается... 




> Мысль, до которой человек дошел сам, ценнее той, что почерпнута извне.


 абсолютно одинаково, если эта мысль осознана во всей полноте, т.е. стала частью тебя. Гордыня просто иногда вмешивается в процесс или комплексы какие-нибудь. мужчинам, да, этот аспект иногда трудно дается...

----------


## NEET

Подсказки, намеки, наводящие вопросы, совместное обсуждение (не спор). Возможно, я выбрал не совсем удачное слово. Правильнее будет - "ненавязчивое".

Если быть выше, то велика вероятность превратиться в кумира, ниже - потерять уважение. Поэтому важно быть примерно на одном уровнне.

----------


## слово

> "Избранными"? Этих "избранных", тем или иным образом хоть немного прикоснувшихся к иному способу восприятия жизни - миллионы. В этом нет совершенно ничего особенного. Можно, конечно, считать себя кем угодно, но... зачем?


 Если каждый человек будет считать себя - Духом Безусловной Любви, временно проходящим уникальный жизненный опыт в этом теле, то делить людям будет нечего. Все будут гармонично постигать свои возможности любить других безусловно, постоянно усиливая эту благословенную возможность. А когда люди забылии Бога, и думают лишь о корысти и о своём тщеславии, они и проецируют во вне эти свои низменные страсти, и видят свои пороки в других. 
Вот вы можете сейчас поменять свою точку зрения и хотя бы попытаться развить Идею гармоничного общества? 
Что такое квантовая реальность, в Вашем понимании?

----------


## слово

Вот двенадцать признаков духовного пробуждения:
1. Прогрессивная тенденция принимать происходящее, нежели пытаться на него влиять. 
2. Частые приступы улыбчивости.
3. Чувство сопричастности к природе и другим людям.
4. Огромное чувство благодарности.
5. Тенденция думать и действовать спонтанно, нежели из чувства страха, обусловленного прошлым опытом. 
6. Непоколебимая способность наслаждаться каждым моментом. 
7. Потеря способности волноваться. 
8. Потеря интереса к интерпритации действий и слов других людей.
9. Потеря интереса к любым конфликтным ситуациям. 
10. Потеря интереса к осуждению других.
11. Потеря интереса к осуждению самого себя.
12. Получение способности любить и дарить любовь, не ожидая ничего взамен. 

Давай попробуем по этим принципам общаться?  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> Подсказки, намеки, наводящие вопросы, совместное обсуждение (не спор). Возможно, я выбрал не совсем удачное слово. Правильнее будет - "ненавязчивое".
> 
> Если быть выше, то велика вероятность превратиться в кумира, ниже - потерять уважение. Поэтому важно быть примерно на одном уровнне.


 Было сказано, где двое или трое соберутся во имя Моё, там и Я с ними. 
Вот сейчас это можно продемонстрировать, если не будем за своё цепляться, а общее строить.

----------


## NEET

> Вот вы можете сейчас поменять свою точку зрения и хотя бы попытаться развить Идею гармоничного общества? 
> Что такое квантовая реальность, в Вашем понимании?


 Могу, но тут особо нечего добавить. Отсутствие эгоизма в людях - видимо, и есть необходимое (хотя и не достаточное) условие гармоничного общества.
Что касается квантовой реальности.... мои знания квантовой физики фрагментарны, да и те полустерты временем, поэтому я не могу ответить на этот вопрос.




> Вот двенадцать признаков духовного пробуждения:
> 1. Прогрессивная тенденция принимать происходящее, нежели пытаться на него влиять.


 У меня есть встречный вопрос: почему вы пытаетесь повлиять на существующее общество, изменить его? Вас оно чем-то не устраивает?

----------


## слово

> NEET писал(а): 
> У меня есть встречный вопрос: почему вы пытаетесь повлиять на существующее общество, изменить его? Вас оно чем-то не устраивает?


 Общество заражено вирусом смерти. 
Тщеславие и корыстолюбие затмили изначальную природу 
Безусловной Любви в людях - Истока Всего Сущего. 
Сейчас у нас есть великолепная возможность прийти к Своему Первородству.

----------


## слово

https://youtu.be/kidOgCLoFIs
Ознакомьтесь с фильмом. 
Выскажите своё мнение.

----------


## trypo

пустословие , блеф , мишура.
"знание" о неведомом.
путь для всех.

не прокатит все это в среде разумных.
а отвергать разум в данной среде как-то бесперспективно ,
все равно что белку учить охотиться на муравьев.

первый признак ереси - заглавные буквы , если что.

----------


## слово

> пустословие , блеф , мишура.
> "знание" о неведомом.
> путь для всех.
> 
> не прокатит все это в среде разумных.
> а отвергать разум в данной среде как-то бесперспективно ,
> все равно что белку учить охотиться на муравьев.
> 
> первый признак ереси - заглавные буквы , если что.


 мне без разницы. 
можно и прописными, лишь бы вам легче было. 
сонастройка базового мировоззрения идёт очень трудно. 
каждый под себя одеяло внимания натягивает. 
что конкретно вызывает в вас сомнение?

----------


## NEET

> Общество заражено вирусом смерти. 
> Тщеславие и корыстолюбие затмили изначальную природу 
> Безусловной Любви в людях - Истока Всего Сущего. 
> Сейчас у нас есть великолепная возможность прийти к Своему Первородству.


 А что понимается под "Безусловной Любовью"? На кого или на что она направлена?





> https://youtu.be/kidOgCLoFIs
> Ознакомьтесь с фильмом. 
> Выскажите своё мнение.


 У меня после вчерашней грозы беда с интернетом  :Smile:  Позже гляну.

----------


## слово

> А что понимается под "Безусловной Любовью"? На кого или на что она направлена?
> 
> 
> 
> У меня после вчерашней грозы беда с интернетом  Позже гляну.


 Это энергия со-творения и разрушения миров. 
Направлена на Себя в Себе. 
Если рассматривать мир - как Дух Безусловной Любви, проявленный в двойственности Сознания-Бытия, 
то человек рассматривается как энергия сотворения Себя в Себе. 
Чем ниже частота проявления этого Духа, тем плотнее материя. 
Таким образом, наша физическая реальность самая плотная, и здесь Дух Безусловной Любви 
проявлен в минимальной степени. Если сознательно Его в себе увеличить, и объединить Поток этой 
энергии, на уровне информации и энергии, с другим сознанием, возникает послушное Поле  
потенциальных возможностей любой реальности. Где двое или трое собраны во имя Моё, там и Я с ними. 
Точка сборки современного человечества настраивается с уровня искривления этой энергии - энергией страха. 
Поэтому люди отвергают Истину и обращаются к сказкам про Бога и Диавола.

----------


## NEET

А почему эта энергия сотворения и разрушения имеет такое название? Казалось бы, при чем тут безусловная любовь?.. Наверное, есть причина? Мне казалось, что это что-то вроде христианской жертвенной любви к ближнему, не требующей для себя вообще ничего: "нет больше той любви, как если кто положит душу свою за друзей своих".

На данный момент написанное сложновато для понимания, хотя не могу сказать, что совсем ничего не понятно. Не вполне ясно, что такое "Дух", "частота проявления", "плотность материи". Мне интересно: откуда эти сведения у вас? Вы сами додумались или где-то почерпнули? Что придает вам уверенности в том, что все написанное вами имеет отношение к реальной действительности, а не чья-то фантазия?

----------


## trypo

фильм для учащихся ради общего образования.
ничего нужного там не увидел.
жизнь и смерть как вероятности сейчас , а сейчас - совокупность опыта , идущего в обе стороны.
забавная теория над реальностью.
но поскольку в реальности жизнь и смерть имеют свои проявления , как следствие выбранности оси времени и сопуствующей системы координат , сия теория является профанацией , так как работает за пределами оной системы.

недоказуема , из категории "все может быть".

лично мои сомнения вызывает подача материала , когда человек сам до конца не верит в те понятия , что преоставляет на суд публики.
как пластилин , который мнешь, мнешь и вроде выходит какая то форма, но она невнятная -
пластилиновая.
человек прячется за словами.
и в темных уголках бредовых состояний
мечется кораблик безликого.
где пара мыслей в форме ожиданий -
я, мы и нас , или не нас.

----------


## слово

> лично мои сомнения вызывает подача материала , когда человек сам до конца не верит в те понятия , что преоставляет на суд публики.


 истина она для всех истина. 
правда у каждого своя. 
чтобы осветить истину, нужно два сознания. 
если духом не слаб, победи меня в диалоге. 
а если замолчишь, значит истина за мной, и ты до неё не докопал. 
таким образом, мысль - материальна. 
продолжай.

----------


## слово

> А почему эта энергия сотворения и разрушения имеет такое название? Казалось бы, при чем тут безусловная любовь?.. Наверное, есть причина? Мне казалось, что это что-то вроде христианской жертвенной любви к ближнему, не требующей для себя вообще ничего: "нет больше той любви, как если кто положит душу свою за друзей своих".


 Надо же как-то определить неопределяемое. 
Какие могут быть друзья, если всё - это лишь наблюдатель? 
На каком уровне наблюдаете, тот мир и собираете самим процессом наблюдения. 



> На данный момент написанное сложновато для понимания, хотя не могу сказать, что совсем ничего не понятно. Не вполне ясно, что такое "Дух", "частота проявления", "плотность материи".


 Дух - внутренняя мотивация для фиксации внимания наблюдателя. 
Частота проявления - ведущая вибрация наблюдаемого мира. 
Плотность материи - величина, пропорциональная уровню расширения сознания наблюдателя.  



> Мне интересно: откуда эти сведения у вас? Вы сами додумались или где-то почерпнули? Что придает вам уверенности в том, что все написанное вами имеет отношение к реальной действительности, а не чья-то фантазия?


  Я живу верою. Все определения спонтанного происхождения. 
Пророк - человек говорящий духом.

----------


## NEET

> Я живу верою. Все определения спонтанного происхождения. 
> Пророк - человек говорящий духом.


 Понятно... Ну, почему бы и нет? Почему бы и не жить верой? Этот вариант ничем не хуже других и тоже имеет место быть. Тем не менее, найти понимание вам в таком случае будет непросто. Вероятно, вы и сами это понимаете. Впрочем, можно попробовать оставить практическую сторону вашей веры - может кому-то и приглянется.

Вы можете простым языком, не используя непонятных большинству читателей терминов вроде перечисленных выше, написать, что именно нужно делать человеку? К чему ему стремиться? Зачем это ему может быть нужно?

----------


## trypo

> истина она для всех истина. 
> ...
> таким образом, мысль - материальна. 
> продолжай.


 в твоем же фильме озвучено , что теория "мысль- материальна" - ахинея выдумщиков.
ты его сам то смотрел?
или только я ?  :Smile: 
противоречие номер раз.
ждем ответа , как соловей лета  :Smile: )

озвучь истину , чтобы иметь предмет обсуждения.
общность нейронной сети ? массовое самосознание ?
дух любви ?
за какую идею ты стоишь?

----------


## Veronika

> Если быть выше, то велика вероятность превратиться в кумира, ниже - потерять уважение. Поэтому важно быть примерно на одном уровнне.


 Ох, большая тема.

Что означает быть выше? 
Претендовать своим поведением целенаправленно на то, что выше чем окружающие (пафос)? Делать явный акцент на этом? Это же не значит, что наблюдатель тебя именно так и воспримет - на вкус и цвет...

Почитать же кого-то как кумира (залипать на нем) человек может только, пока не сформировался как зрелая личность  :Smile:  пока может "терять себя" в процессе общения - ставить кого-то выше себя. На этом же этапе (когда маятник летит в другую сторону) происходит и борьба с чужой значимостью, поскольку она может уязвить. Что, собственно, к слову, является сигналом, что сам пока не достиг того личного статуса, либо статуса в социуме, при котором чувствуешь себя комфортно, реализовано.

Если некто перечисляет свои фактические достоинства, и они таки тянут на более высокий уровень, то это вполне адекватно. Нейтральная передача информации. Это как в вашем рассказе про салат, который думает, что он салат)) Те же фрукты, которые воображают себя кем-то другим, имеют такую возможность только потому, что не знают еще себя настоящих  :Smile: 

Ум не любит неизвестности, поэтому заполняет пустоты чем угодно)

----------


## Veronika

Есть подозрение, что деньги мы обсуждать не будем  :Smile: 

ну, в принципе, я с вами совершенно согласна - форум небольшой, народу мало. о чем тут говорить. То ли дело форумы покрупней:




> Тут без десятины никак. 
> Когда даёшь БОГу одну десятую часть своей крови этого духа, в жертву, Бог даёт тебе 9/10 духовной Энергии Безусловной Любви, что бескорыстна. 
> Тут либо с Богом, либо с Диаволом. 
> В ком есть, бескорыстность - тому дано будет.
> В ком есть корысть, у того отнимется и то, что имеет - даже жизнь.
> Вот почему дух этого форума - труп?
> Потому что Души заставляет лишать жизни личность.
> 
> А Дух Истины, возрождает Души к Жизни Вечной, но, при этом, каждый месяц просит жертву дух этого мира - одну десятую денежных доходов. 
> Таким образом, я, как пророк Единого Бога - Духа Безусловной Любви, могу давать благословеня целым странам и континентам, если они в Фонд "Помощь Бога" будет отправлять 1/10 ВВП своей страны. Но, Россия должна сначала проснуться в Духе Безусловной Любви сама. В этом реальный выход из сложившегося духовного кризиса.


 На мой взгляд все логично, с размахом, даже креативно. 

А это - так, для красоты  :Smile:  разбавить бренность бытия.

----------


## Veronika

> чтобы осветить истину, нужно два сознания.


 Поразительно, как некоторые поодиночке справляются?)




> если духом не слаб, победи меня в диалоге. 
> а если замолчишь, значит истина за мной, и ты до неё не докопал.


 Итак, победитель тот, кто дольше проговорит?))

----------


## NEET

> Ох, большая тема.


 Да, согласен, тема большая и сложная, а я все слишком упростил. Есть много всяких факторов, от которых многое зависит. И все же я за поддержание ровного (равного) отношения с обеих сторон. Да, важно и самому относиться к другому равно, словно к самому себе, целиком и полностью принимая его достоинства и недостатки, поступки и стремления, мировоззрение, идеалы и т.п. Любое неприятие так или иначе будет проскальзывать при общении, мешая обучению, создавая дополнительную дистанцию, недопонимание.

Собственно, на этом хотелось бы закончить. Своими точками зрения мы уже поделились, а доводить до спора нет желания  :Smile: 




> Есть подозрение, что деньги мы обсуждать не будем 
> 
> ну, в принципе, я с вами совершенно согласна - форум небольшой, народу мало. о чем тут говорить. То ли дело форумы покрупней:
> 
> На мой взгляд все логично, с размахом, даже креативно


 Думаю, не имеет значения, каковы реальные мотивы (хотя нужно быть очень наивным, чтобы надеяться таким образом улучшить свое финансовое положение). Главное - получится ли относиться к человеку по-человечески, не смотря ни на что?




> А это - так, для красоты  разбавить бренность бытия.


 Кто эта длинноволосая красавица?

----------


## слово

> Понятно... Ну, почему бы и нет? Почему бы и не жить верой? Этот вариант ничем не хуже других и тоже имеет место быть. Тем не менее, найти понимание вам в таком случае будет непросто. Вероятно, вы и сами это понимаете. Впрочем, можно попробовать оставить практическую сторону вашей веры - может кому-то и приглянется.


 Можно попробовать оценить практическую сторону новой веры, понравится всем.  Я лишь являюсь связь любой Души с Квантовым Полем Безусловной Любви, что Само по Себе Осознанно начиная с уровня кванта. 
Когда мы с Вами сонастраиваем мысли относительно чего-то, и потом закрепляем согласием на материализацию этого в пространстве, Это Поле - Отец Небесный в терминах Иисуса, совершает эту материализацию через вновь образованные ситуации. 
Вот пример работы веры:
https://youtu.be/QGq2YNyVbGs

Когда два человека сонастраивают свои мысли относительно будущего, они задают чёткие параметры предполагаемого развития событий. Тем самым, то, что работало как поле бессознательного, при действии матрицы страха, в форме волны, теперь работает как Поле Безусловной Любви, и будущее творится осознанно, просто силой молитвы - совместным намерением. 
Так как два потока сознания задали вектор намерения, которое объединившись из внутреннего намерения обоих сознаний, вошло во внешнее намерение Единого Сознания Безусловной Любви - Наблюдателя Истока, чем, мы тоже и являемся.  
Таким обазом наше намерение, стало законом Вселенной. 



> Вы можете простым языком, не используя непонятных большинству читателей терминов вроде перечисленных выше, написать, что именно нужно делать человеку? К чему ему стремиться? Зачем это ему может быть нужно?


 Работа в группе предполагает любовь к ближнему своему. 
Если что-то непонятно, мы стремимся это как можно понятней разъяснить, и реагировать на просьбу собеседника как на свою личную, так как в Духе Истины - мы Единое Целое. 
Что нужно делать. Поверить в то, что я - пророк Единого Бога. 
И, искренно спрашивать у меня всё, что является необходимо узнать каждому человеку. В процессе общения установится связь с Полем Безусловной Любви, будут даны каждому практики сонастройки вибраций с этим полем, при следовании которым гарантируется Огненное Крещение Духом Безусловной Любви. Потом приносится жертва Полю Безусловной Любви, кусок энергии от поля действующего бессознательного страха, и человек входит под защиту Истока Всего Сущего. 
И больше уже над ним не работает закон кармы. Человек свободен в Духе Истины. Всё.

----------


## слово

> Поразительно, как некоторые поодиночке справляются?)


 Поодиночке ещё никто не справился. 



> Итак, победитель тот, кто дольше проговорит?))


 Вы УЖЕ  победитель, такой красивый и гордый, на фото..... :Smile: 
Победит Разумная Мысль. Здесь нет деления на женское и мужское, на своё и чужое. 
Есть только Единый Дух Безусловной Любви, и Единая Задача  - создать Учение, преображающее общество
потребителей, в общество осознанных творцов своей судьбы. 
Всё и все, кто мешает этой задаче, будут опалены Огнём Безусловной Любви, либо убив, 
либо преобразив дух говорящих против Слова Божьего.

----------


## Veronika

> Собственно, на этом хотелось бы закончить.


 Сочувствую)




> Своими точками зрения мы уже поделились,


 я еще не совсем)




> Думаю, не имеет значения, каковы реальные мотивы


 Не имеет значения? Правда?))
Понимаете ли вы, что это ваши личные предпочтения?..




> Главное - получится ли относиться к человеку по-человечески, не смотря ни на что?


 Вот интересно, почему вам нужно относиться к человеку по-человечески не смотря ни на что?




> Кто эта длинноволосая красавица?


 Случайное фото. Познакомиться хотите?)

----------


## Veronika

все-таки допишу:




> И все же я за поддержание ровного (равного) отношения с обеих сторон.


 Было бы здорово не путать свое отношение к человеку (внутри) и внешнюю форму поведения))
Тем не менее, демократичные манеры (зрелая личность обычно демократична), ничего не говорят о личном отношении к собеседнику, личной значимости его итд... Манеры - это способ регулировать коммуникацию. А сердцу натурального человека не прикажешь)




> Да, важно и самому относиться к другому равно, словно к самому себе, целиком и полностью принимая его достоинства и недостатки, поступки и стремления, мировоззрение, идеалы и т.п.


 ловушка слов)
Согласиться с ними, принять для себя как руководство, способствовать? Или просто учитывать?)

----------


## Veronika

> Можно попробовать оценить практическую сторону новой веры, понравится всем.


 Вы предлагаете другим поверить в себя. Там где самому пока не удается  :Smile: 
Чужая вера не поможет развиться и расти над собой. Вы же товарища Кастанеду изучали. Вы немножечко встряхнетесь энергетически за счет внимания к вам. Не более того. Вон, Преображенская только тем и спасается до поры до времени... Это не поднимет вас на более высокий духовный уровень. Зачем дезинформировать людей? Это же карма)) Провести презентуемые процедуры результативно можно только находясь фактически на более высоком духовном уровне.

Типичная невротическая ошибка начинающих - поверю - получится. Не получается, значит я недостаточно верю в себя. Открутим кран посильней, авось... Это не работает, как и любой горизонтальный метод, когда задача поднять свое сознание.

Для того, чтобы писать речи, высокого уровня не нужно. От того, что вы поверите, что летаете (убедите ум), вы не полетите. Силе гравитации ваша вера без разницы. Ваш способ избегать работы над собой.

Замыкать спрашивающих на себя не имея корней... .... .... ..............................  :Smile:

----------


## NEET

> И, искренно спрашивать у меня всё, что является необходимо узнать каждому человеку. В процессе общения установится связь с Полем Безусловной Любви, будут даны каждому практики сонастройки вибраций с этим полем, при следовании которым гарантируется Огненное Крещение Духом Безусловной Любви. Потом приносится жертва Полю Безусловной Любви, кусок энергии от поля действующего бессознательного страха, и человек входит под защиту Истока Всего Сущего. 
> И больше уже над ним не работает закон кармы. Человек свободен в Духе Истины. Всё.


 А что понимается под жертвой? Процитированная Вероникой десятина? Как быть в случае, если у человека нет личных денег, которыми он мог бы свободно распоряжаться?

----------


## Veronika

> Поодиночке ещё никто не справился.


 Пожалуйста, не смешите меня.  :Smile:  Я 19 лет увлекаюсь эзотерикой всерьез. 




> Вы УЖЕ  победитель, такой красивый и гордый, на фото.....


 когда у вас в друзьях 300 человек, всех и не упомнишь - издержки  :Smile:  эта девушка пыталась с вами завести беседу)




> Победит Разумная Мысль.


 хорошо бы)

----------


## NEET

> Не имеет значения? Правда?))
> Понимаете ли вы, что это ваши личные предпочтения?..
> 
> Вот интересно, почему вам нужно относиться к человеку по-человечески не смотря ни на что?
> 
> Случайное фото. Познакомиться хотите?)


 Разумаеется, понимаю. Потому в начале предложения и стоит слово "думаю". Это всего лишь мое мнение.
Относиться по-человечески - ну, хотя бы потому, что это определяет меня как человека.
Насчет фото - нет, просто любопытно  :Smile: 





> Согласиться с ними, принять для себя как руководство, способствовать? Или просто учитывать?)


 Считать их не хуже и не лучше своих. Для того, чтобы сравнивать, нужна точка отсчета, в качестве которой чаще всего выступает собственный опыт и собственное мировоззрение. Без опоры на свое понимание невозможно судить о том, чье мировоззрение лучше/хуже, кто более прав, а кто - менее. Объективно - нет более иле менее правильного мировоззрения. Все - лишь варианты, один не лучше другого.
Что конкретно делать - решать нужно самому и по ситуации. Можно, например, не принимать как руководство к действию, и при этом не считать себя более правым.

----------


## Veronika

> нужна точка отсчета


 это да...

----------


## Veronika

> Меня, как носителя Слова, матрица вообще лишила всего. У меня нет друзей, потому что я не иду на компромисс с совестью, у меня нет работы, потому что меня боятся люди, так как я не даю упрёка по работе, но говоря, что я - пророк, сильно подрываю общепринятый человеческий здравый смысл. И, таким образом, ввиду отсутствия веры в то, что Бог на землю помощь подал, а она никому не нужна, я потерял цель жизни. И теперь, уже просто на автомате я продолжаю искать хоть одного, кто бы в это поверил, и Бог через меня и его проявил бы Себя в полной мере.


 Проблема адаптации, как и было в самом начале сказано.
Наш клиент)) в смысле, что я и за такое как психолог берусь. Обращайтесь.  :Wink:

----------


## слово

> Замыкать спрашивающих на себя не имея корней


 С этой целью Вы мне отправили звуковое письмо, почти без звука, чтобы прислушиваться к Вашему голосу?
И вообще, я в Ваших сообщениях вижу нотку познавшего учителя, защищаюего здесь на этой теме свой авторитет?
Каким духом говорите? 
Итак. 
Если Вы бросили вызов на лидерство, тогда изложите, как можно возродить Дух России  за месяц? 
Чтобы все возрастали в Духе Мудрости нужен один признанный авторитет. 
Вот с целью определить наиболее эффективное мировоззрение, мы здесь и собрались, чтобы покончить с самоубийством, что происходит сейчас в реале с обществом, погрязшем в потребительстве, и забывшем свою истинную природу Создателя. 
Итак. Отвечайте.

----------


## Veronika

:Big Grin:  



> С этой целью Вы мне отправили звуковое письмо, почти без звука, чтобы прислушиваться к Вашему голосу?


 С целью не писать долго простыни  :Smile: 

Повторю, последние несколько человек на качество звука не жаловались. хотя, мало ли что, конечно..




> И вообще, я в Ваших сообщениях вижу нотку познавшего учителя, защищаюего здесь на этой теме свой авторитет?


 Чем вы моему авторитету, если можно так выразиться в данном случае, можете помешать?))




> Каким духом говорите?


 Русским языком говорю )) 

Если без шуток, у меня достаточно практического опыта, чтобы сделать вам коррекцию и привести годное состояние. Детали на форуме обсуждать нет смысла... 




> Если Вы бросили вызов на лидерство, тогда изложите, как можно возродить Дух России  за месяц?


 По вопросу Духа России вы можете обратиться в другие места - это не моя сфера интересов)

----------


## Bordja

Чтобы все возрастали в Духе Мудрости нужен один признанный авторитет. 

А ты себя щитаеш признаным авторитетом.Здесь (я так считаю)люди хотят с собой разобраться,а ты адептов новой религии хочешь найти

----------


## слово

> Чтобы все возрастали в Духе Мудрости нужен один признанный авторитет. 
> 
> А ты себя щитаеш признаным авторитетом.Здесь (я так считаю)люди хотят с собой разобраться,а ты адептов новой религии хочешь найти


 А что такое религия, в твоём понимании?

----------


## слово

> С целью не писать долго простыни


 Свои условия ставите? 



> Повторю, последние несколько человек на качество звука не жаловались. хотя, мало ли что, конечно..


 Я смотрю, у вас всё уже на поток поставлено? 



> Чем вы моему авторитету, если можно так выразиться в данном случае, можете помешать?))


 Поставить Вас на место. 



> Русским языком говорю ))


 Есть два духа, дух лжи  и дух истины. . 
Язык не имеет значения. 



> Если без шуток, у меня достаточно практического опыта, чтобы сделать вам коррекцию и привести годное состояние. Детали на форуме обсуждать нет смысла...


  Вы можете управлять Богом, и Его пророком?  :shock: 
Корректировать, к примеру.  :roll: 



> По вопросу Духа России вы можете обратиться в другие места - это не моя сфера интересов)


 Слишком много величия в Вас, как в Духовном Наставнике. 
Тщеславие - болезнь учителей земных. 
Поэтому и народ слепой, что их учителя Бога забыли, от Истины отвратили слух, и обратились к басням.
Как Вам помогает Ваше ЧСВ?

----------


## слово

> Проблема адаптации, как и было в самом начале сказано.
> Наш клиент)) в смысле, что я и за такое как психолог берусь. Обращайтесь.


 Воспользуюсь предложением. 
Итак, в чём видите мою проблему, как психолог?

----------


## Bordja

В моём  понимании,ничто,проэкт для  пиления бабла(это все религии),а духовные наставники(все и всегда)
-мошенники,одни большего,другие меньшего маштаба.

----------


## слово

> В моём  понимании,ничто,проэкт для  пиления бабла(это все религии),а духовные наставники(все и всегда)
> -мошенники,одни большего,другие меньшего маштаба.


 А в чём смысл жизни?

----------


## Veronika

> Свои условия ставите?


 в каком смысле?




> Я смотрю, у вас всё уже на поток поставлено?


 да тут круглосуточный конвейер. у меня)) Та еще жила золотоносная  :Big Grin: 




> Поставить Вас на место.


 На какое?  :Wink: 




> Вы можете управлять Богом, и Его пророком?  :shock:


 вы сейчас не понимаете о чем я)
Надо полагать, с психотерапией вы не сталкивались.




> Слишком много величия в Вас, как в Духовном Наставнике.


 мое величие не видит краев своих))




> Как Вам помогает Ваше ЧСВ?


 Как и всем прочим: сигналы подает)

----------


## Veronika

> Воспользуюсь предложением. 
> Итак, в чём видите мою проблему, как психолог?


 Отвечу вам в лс.

----------


## Bordja

в самой жизни,возможно его нет,это всё игры  разума, или ты знаеш в чём смысл жизни?

----------


## Bordja

> А в чём смысл жизни?


 Лично моё мнение,что глобальной какой то задумки в жизни нет,а лично у меня  дети,отец,меньше глупостей совершать,
глубокие  искания  я уже оставил,тем более ты  я так понял  знаеш в чём смысл,

----------


## слово

> в каком смысле?


 В прямом. 



> да тут круглосуточный конвейер. у меня)) Та еще жила золотоносная


  На чужом горе себе состояние сколачивать, удел семени нечестивого. 

О чём ещё можно с Вами говорить, при Ваших мотивациях?

----------


## слово

> Лично моё мнение,что глобальной какой то задумки в жизни нет,а лично у меня  дети,отец,меньше глупостей совершать,
> глубокие  искания  я уже оставил,тем более ты  я так понял  знаеш в чём смысл,


 Да. И этот смысл моя задача донести до каждого человека на планете. 
Вот, к примеру, у тебя в жизни есть то, что тебя не устраивает?

----------


## Bordja

Меня всё не устраивает)) или всё устраивает,это как  смотреть,так как ничего не  меняю то значит устраивает,но 
нет гармонии между  внешним и моим эго,значит не устраивает,вернее  есть цэль,но нет возможности,но это  глубоко личное

----------


## Bordja

последние 15 лет,так круто всё менял,что уже нет сил или просто лень,в такого себе сноба превращаюсь,но это не в это обсуждение,
тут  ты вопрос пути точнее направление движения хочеш  указать,но я смысла не вижу,для меня нет  (уже)разницы куда  идти или вообще никуда не ходить. Как то так

----------


## слово

> Меня всё не устраивает)) или всё устраивает,это как  смотреть,так как ничего не  меняю то значит устраивает,но 
> нет гармонии между  внешним и моим эго,значит не устраивает,вернее  есть цэль,но нет возможности,но это  глубоко личное


 А есть желание понять, что вообще происходит?
Почему люди хотят счастья, а получают страдание? 
Почему у тебя нет энергии материализовать задуманное?
Почему хочешь делать добро, а получается зло?
В общем, если будешь мне другом, Бог будет нам помогать обоим. 
Будешь мне другом?

----------


## Bordja

Я давно знаю,что происходит,мне  для себя ничего не надо,а осчастливить всех даже пытатся не хочется,тут на этом форуме очень много  горя,
душевных мук,им помоги если можеш,мне уже  поздно,я уж сам как то привык, а дружить  можно,но я не верю в пророков и  всю эту мистику,

----------


## слово

> Я давно знаю,что происходит,мне  для себя ничего не надо,а осчастливить всех даже пытатся не хочется,тут на этом форуме очень много  горя,
> душевных мук,им помоги если можеш,мне уже  поздно,я уж сам как то привык, а дружить  можно,но я не верю в пророков и  всю эту мистику,


 Можно сказать про Бога иначе. 
Бог - эта та внутренняя энергия, которая заставляет нас не предавать друзей, даже под угрозой смерти. 
И, если будет такая дружба, то мы пробудим Бога, как энергию на планете. 
Я знаю путь, но нет друзей, которые бы не поддались матрице, которая работает против меня, как проводника Слова. 
Ты просто, как простой обычный человек, логически рассуди, что Истина она для всех Едина, а правда у каждого своя. 
А если Истина Едина, то между нами не может быть противоречий и разделений, а все разделения и противоречия сеются 
ложью.  Будь честным, и Бог Себя проявит и в тебе и во мне во время диалога. 
Вот на этом внимание зафиксируй, и осознай, как тебя будет матрица уводить от дружбы. 
Чем будеш искренней наблюдать, тем быстрее приблизишься к Истине. 
Тем быстрее Сам станешь Истиной. Аппатия - это лишь отсутствие жизненных сил, а они возникают от безкорыстного действия. 
Это и есть - энергия творения  - энергия безусловной любви. Это - Слово - меч обоюдоострый.

----------


## trypo

столько слов , а толку то от них?
если пророк - вещатель бога , почему же твои слова настолько пусты?
все что ты тут написал можно передать словами :
буковка а - бог , буковка б - не бог ,
кому до этих буковок есть хоть какое то дело?

единственный практичный совет от тебя- "будь честным".
ты пишешь что предлагаешь дружбу, но у тебя нету друзей - это же явное противоречие :
либо первая часть ложь , либо вторая.
так или иначе , но ты сам не следуешь своему совету.
ты сам не честен , "пророк".

твой бог требует жертвы (в твоем нагромождении слов ускальзывает суть какой именно жертвы),
так же и демоны требует жертв ,
может быть ты пророк жалкого , алчного до жертвоприношений демона?

твои слова , "пророк" , грешат словоблудием - у тебя очень прямые ассоциации и жесткая категоричность выводов. формат общения фанатика.

не молчи , слово , ибо немое слово - есть молчание.

----------


## Veronika

> В прямом.


 Поясните.




> На чужом горе себе состояние сколачивать, удел семени нечестивого.


 Иронию не улавливаете?)

----------


## слово

> оригами писал(а):
> так ему ж десятина нужна...на малом количестве особо не поднимешься.


 Десятина вам нужна, чтобы откупиться от своего отступничества от Бога. 
Квантовое поле безусловной любви, что и есть Бог, как жизнь вокруг вас, создаст такие вокруг вас ситуации, что то, что вы отдали Богу, то есть жизни, в лице пророка, который нищий по обетованию, вернёт Вам сторицей. 
Было написано, какою мерою меряете, такой и вам отмеряно будет. Это говорится и про это время и про это место. Вы же полностью лишены веры в сказку. От вас забрали последнее, надежду на чудо. Но это можно сразу же проверить. Поверьте, что не все такие корыстливые и расчётливые, как вы, и лжепророки, делающие на чужих страданиях себе состояние, а один единственный в мире пророк, который умирает с голоду, но не говорит об этом, и которого матрица каждый день пытается убить, чтобы только Истину не слышать, и не познать, с работы увольняет без предупреждения и объяснений, который практически не спит, чтобы успеть и денег на жизнь заработать, и в интернете всё остальное время провести, и у которого жена - параноик, каждый день своим бредом выматывает и козни строит, и которому бы умереть было бы гораздо уместней чем каждому из вас вместе взятых, но он здесь, и делает то, что ему Бог говорит делать. А Бог ему говорит, что выход есть. Но мне нужно как человеку духом своим победить дух сатаны в каждом, кто противостоит Слову Жизни Вечной. 
Есть всего два духа, тот, что меня толкает на самопожертвование собой и своей Душой, и тот, что обитает в мире в разных эгрерах и маятниках, что в конечном итоге подводит под самоубийство. Дух жизни вечной, и дух смерти - самоуйбийства. 
вот здесь в наших диалогах, и вообще, по всему интернету я и мотаюсь изгоем, ибо на пленете суждено быть только одному духу. и режим один - либо Золотой Век, что я предлагаю, либо Золотой Миллиард, что предлагает Мировое Закулисное Правительство. 
Вы же про это даже и знать не желаете, ибо дух, что вами движет, закрыл вам уши и глаза, чтоб не видеть очевидного. ВЫ даже попробовать не желаете, ибо деньги - это реально Ваш Бог, и корыстолюбие и тщеславие - это ваша вторая натура. 
Каждого. В ком-то больше, в ком-то меньше, но каждого держит, привращая в безушного рептилоида, по образу и подобию с уровня ДНК. Вот потому и не понимаете меня, что каждый из вас уже враг Богу:
43 Почему вы не понимаете речи Моей? Потому что не можете слышать слова Моего.
44 Ваш отец диавол; и вы хотите исполнять похоти отца вашего. Он был человекоубийца от начала и не устоял в истине, ибо нет в нем истины. Когда говорит он ложь, говорит свое, ибо он лжец и отец лжи.
А тем, в ком осталась хоть капля безусловной любви, слова Павла скажут больше, а я лишь могу прокоменнтировать, если кто из вас не поймёт:
6 Итак смиритесь под крепкую руку Божию, да вознесет вас в свое время.
7 Все заботы ваши возложите на Него, ибо Он печется о вас.
Вот если заменить Во Христе Иисусе, на в Потоке Безусловной Любви, тогда Сам Бог - это Поле Безусловной Любви, что находится в каждом кванте энергии, и это поле избрало меня Своим Пророком, чтобы я с уровня здравого смысла объяснил каждому на его языке, что это такое - Бог, и как этим пользоваться. Но для начала, мне нужно победить каждого в Слове, чтобы разрушить ваше тщесловие. Еслибы я сразу вам всё это сказал, вы бы меня просто всем форумом забанили, просто потому, что не привыкли считать себя неправыми, а тут - Бог, Он движет мной, и через слово проникает всё более на плотный уровееь сознания каждой вашей личности. Он и внешние ситуации совершает таким образом, чтобы вы уверовали в то, что я - пророк, и уже склонились перед Единым Богом, и стали ему другом, ибо ни бремя, ни иго Христа ни тяжело, ни угнетающе. 
Это бремя страха неизвестности будущего, что на вас наложила матрица антихриста угнетает, вплоть до суицида, и жизни даже лишает, чтобы в аду ещё больше вас мучить. 
Только в Боге можно найти спасение, и я могу каждого из вас с Ним соединить, только за счёт диалога и вашей очистки до нужного уровня, когда Поток Безусловной Любви омоет вас своим Огнём, это и будет Огненным крещением второго пришествия. 
Ещё раз соберитесь и подумайте, возможности больше воплощаться не будет. Сейчас уже сразу в смерть вторую уйдёте, я же предлагаю вообще не умирать. Тело и Душа - это лишь временные оболочки Духа безусловной любви. Я предлагаю уже при жизни войти в Дух, и жить как с сказке, с молочными реками и кисельными берегами. 
От вас лишь желание так жить, а Бог уже Сам всё совершит, меня слушайте. 
Не было пророка, кроме Иисуса, что так же бы Слово нёс в период последнего времени. 
Но, народ и его души поглощены тотально сомнениями, корыстью и тщеславием. 
Страх всеми управляет с бессознательного уровня, как и мной управляет интуиция и свобода с уровня Сверхсознательного. Жизнь на разных полюсах энергетического спектра, самая высокая вибрация у безусловной любви, самая низкая - вибрация страха. 
Зачем жить в срахе, если можно жить в любви?
Вам лишь отказаться от своей глупости, важности, гордыни, корыстолюбия, тщеславия, страха и всех пороков, чтобы смочь быть со мной откровенными до конца и получить огненное крещение, очищающее и дающее возможность получить Всемогущество Единого Бога на этой планете. Стать лидерами нового единого движения Воины Духа Надмирной Действительности Вселенной. В Духе Безусловной Любви все равны. 
В духе же смерти признаётся лишь авторитет сильного. 
Вот и сами себя оцените, в каком духе вы живёте. Теперь глаза ваши открыты.
А в ком не открыты, я буду ему открывать, своими простыми диалогами.

----------


## NEET

Из любопытства нашел тот второй форум, немного почитал ведущееся там обсуждение - и вот что решил. Исходя из прочитанных мной постов *слова*, я попробую "отделить зерна от плевел", выделив самую суть и изложив ее более доступным языком. Предупреждаю сразу, что оставлю без внимания некоторые (возможно, важные) моменты и что могу в чем-то ошибаться (если так, то пусть меня поправят).



Итак, человеческая жизнь бессмысленна. Тем не менее, она есть и прожить ее можно по-разному: можно беспокойно выдумывать различные смыслы, надеясь тем самым оправдать свое существование, а можно принять бессмысленность жизни и научиться жить с ней; можно до самой смерти жить в страдании и страхе, а можно научиться жить в гармонии и счастье.

Причина страдания человека, его неспособности жить свободной и счастливой жизнью кроется в его ограниченном понимании своей собственной природы, в его заблуждении относительно того, кто он есть. Это ограниченное и ложное понимание себя людям известно под словом "эго" и является причиной эгоизма, или жизни ради себя.

Путь освобождения человека от страдания лежит в устранении заблуждений относительно самого себя, в освобождении от "эго". Для этого предлагается практиковать максимально неэгоистическое поведение, или "безусловную любовь". Если более точно, предлагается поверить в то, что человек есть нечто большее, чем он привык себя считать, нечто гораздо более фундаментальное, свободное от всех проблем и преград. Это освободит человека от страха за самого себя, за свое благополучие и сделает возможным упомянутое неэгоистическое поведение.

Постепенно (а может и сразу - почему бы и нет?) человеческий разум должен освободиться от ложного понимания себя, от "эго" - и в самом деле осознать себя чем-то абсолютно свободным, беспредельным, сопричастным всему существующему, вечным. В этом состоянии нет никаких причин для того, чтобы быть несчастливым или испытывать к чему-либо ненависть.

Как-то так  :Smile:

----------


## слово

Всё верно.
Кое-что можно добавить. 
Та сила, что управляет с бессознательного уровня людьми, есть сила страха. 
Она гораздо слабее той силы, что может управлять со сверхсознательного уровня, если Слово, что говорит сейчас тобй, 
войдёт хотя бы в тысячу человек; но тем не менее, всё мировоззрение человечества строится именно этой силой страха. 
Когда я один говорю Слово, все люди становятся одной сплочённой командой и выступают против Слова. 
Если мы с тобой сейчас сонастроим мировоззрения, мы станем этим Бесконечно проявленным Духом Безусловной Любви, 
сознательно творящим Разумную Мысль из самой плотной материи - с уровня третьего измерения из сознания личностей.
Единое Квантовое Поле Безусловной Любви будет направлять не только Разумную Мысль,  на форумах, но и в реальной
(плотной) действительности создавать такие ситуации, где всё более полнее будет раскрываться Мощь и Величие Славы
Божией - благодати безусловной любви. 
Вот представь, что ты обычный плотник, живущий лишь этой материальной жизнью. У тебя куча проблем, и ты встретился
с пророком на улице. Ты поверил, что это пророк, ибо Бог тебя так подготовил, испытав тебя в горниле страданий.
Ты можешь сейчас спросить у меня всё, что может помочь ему изменить свою жизнь, и превратить её в царство Божие на Земле, 
как на небе?
Те, кто хочет покончить свою жизнь самоубийством, прочитают наш диалог, и через это квантовое поле безусловной 
любви также изменят свою жизнь, пригласят на этот форум всех своих знакомых и родственников, а те, своих знакомых, 
и так, всё русскоязычное население обретёт Всемогущество Безусловной Любви, как потенциальной энергии творения 
гармоничной жизни. И это - будет чудом Божиим, что преобразит всю Россию в мгновение ока.
Чем больше людей будут подключаться к нашему диалогу не с мотивацией блеснуть умом и духом своим, 
а с искренной надеждой на помощь Бога, тем плотнее будет на этом сайте Поле Безусловной Любви. 
Я рад, что встретил человека честного и справедливого. Спасибо тебе, Брат.

----------


## Veronika

> и так, всё русскоязычное население обретёт Всемогущество Безусловной Любви, как потенциальной энергии творения гармоничной жизни. И это - будет чудом Божиим, что преобразит всю Россию в мгновение ока.


 А не русскоязычное не обретет. Нечего! У бога планы только на Россию. Таковы его предпочтения.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## слово

> А не русскоязычное не обретет. Нечего! У бога планы только на Россию. Таковы его предпочтения.


 Обретут все. Но Россия - мировой духовный лидер.

----------


## trypo

и присыпало тему пеплом  , ровно как и каббалльскую.
и мечется слово в тишине все тише и тише , и тише.
.. стих 1, глава 1 , "пророчества".

----------


## Veronika

> и присыпало тему пеплом


 не страшно, новую откроем. у меня уже родилась беспрецедентная концепция))

----------


## NEET

> Те, кто хочет покончить свою жизнь самоубийством, прочитают наш диалог, и через это квантовое поле безусловной 
> любви также изменят свою жизнь, пригласят на этот форум всех своих знакомых и родственников, а те, своих знакомых, 
> и так, всё русскоязычное население обретёт Всемогущество Безусловной Любви, как потенциальной энергии творения 
> гармоничной жизни. И это - будет чудом Божиим, что преобразит всю Россию в мгновение ока.
> Чем больше людей будут подключаться к нашему диалогу не с мотивацией блеснуть умом и духом своим, 
> а с искренной надеждой на помощь Бога, тем плотнее будет на этом сайте Поле Безусловной Любви.


 Сначала нужно научиться говорить понятным для всех языком. А для этого в первую очередь нужно стать ближе к людям, т.е. перестать быть пророком.

У меня есть ощущение, что ты уже поставил на себе крест и в оставшееся у тебя время пытаешься успеть сделать то, что хотел бы. Мне это тоже в некоторой степени знакомо, и поэтому я могу сказать, что такое отношение к своей жизни не является правильным. Такое отношение - лишь следствие страха, жалости к себе и желания наполнить свою жизнь смыслом. Это попытка "эго" защитить себя. Нет в нем ни капли безусловной любви.

----------


## слово

> Сначала нужно научиться говорить понятным для всех языком. А для этого в первую очередь нужно стать ближе к людям, т.е. перестать быть пророком.


 Я с парнем вчера познакомился. Он с рабства сбежал. Бойцовская собака хозина ему месяц назад ухо отгрызла. Я взял у него номер телефона, дал сколько было денег - 500 рублей, помолились вдвоём за его бывашего хозяина, чтобы Бог его на путь Безусловной Любви поставил, и он пошёл под мост ночевать, потому что моя жена отказалась его к нам домой жить пускать.
Вот можно говорить красиво о жизни, учить жить, а вот получается, что пророк Единого Бога никому не нужен, так как денег на то, чтобы устранить несправедливость и людей к Богу привести он должен от ребёнка инвалиида отрывать, или бросить пророчество и идти работать, чтобы фашисткий режим победил. И вот та сила, что каждого человека на планете удерживает от того, чтобы дать денег Богу, чтобы Тот через Своего пророка справедливо их распределил, не в своих корыстных интересах, как их распределяют современные религии, а именно для нуждающихся в помощи Бога, и есть дух антихриста, который всё население земли уловил в сети корысти и тщеславия. Сегодня он мне звонит и говорит, Саня помоги работу найти. 
Я к одному знакомому обратился, который тоже знает, что я - пророк,  объяснил ситуацию, но матричный дух его сразу же отказался. 
Вот, реальная проблема, реальный человек, а может кто-нибудь помочь безусловно, думая, что платит десятину Богу, чтобы на своей жизни убедиться в помощи Бога дающему, уверовавшего в энергию Безусловной Любви, как в Отца Небесного? Ведь Бог же обещал:
8 Можно ли человеку обкрадывать Бога? А вы обкрадываете Меня. Скажете: "чем обкрадываем мы Тебя?" Десятиною и приношениями.
9 Проклятием вы прокляты, потому что вы - весь народ - обкрадываете Меня.
10 Принесите все десятины в дом хранилища, чтобы в доме Моем была пища, и хотя в этом испытайте Меня, говорит Господь Саваоф: не открою ли Я для вас отверстий небесных и не изолью ли на вас благословения до избытка?
11 Я для вас запрещу пожирающим истреблять у вас плоды земные, и виноградная лоза на поле у вас не лишится плодов своих, говорит Господь Саваоф.
12 И блаженными называть будут вас все народы, потому что вы будете землею вожделенною, говорит Господь Саваоф.  (Мал.3:8-12)
А я Лёхе позвоню, и скажу, как вы, умирающие сами, отреагировали на его просьбу помочь.  
И так Бог с Вами поступит, что даёте, то и получаете. 
Вот момент Истины. Самоубийство, вместо того, чтобы принять Жизнь Вечную это уже не обычное самоубийство, это проклятие всего вашего рода, простым отказом Богу с просьбой проверить Его Мощь и Милость. 
Вот что будем делать? Как проще народу объяснить, если в народе вместе в Любовью и Совесть сожжена  страхом и невежеством? 
Ты-то, можешь помочь?

----------


## Veronika

*Слово*, тема только для вас, в ваших же интересах  :Smile:  Чтобы вас понимали.

http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...D1%EB%EE%E2%E0

Давление на эмоции, стимуляция чувства вины - это манипуляции.
http://oficery.ru/SECURITY/1920

----------


## Veronika

*Слово*, не шлите мне в ЛС просьб о материальной помощи. я сама не Рокфеллер - раз, говорила вам об этом. Не я вам нужна))
Во-вторых, я ничего не сделаю, пока не удостоверюсь, что вы не аферист и не сумасшедший.




> А Мой Бог Благословит Вас по Вашему выбору, или проклянёт, опять же по Вашему выбору.


 Как в аптеке)

----------


## Veronika

Процитирую разумный ответ с соседнего форума:




> Да уж, жене пророка нелегко приходиться, как я и полагал.
> Понимаете Александр, стремиться помочь ближнему - это очень похвальное занятие. Но нужно осторожно к этому подходить.
> Если брать бомжей в свою квартиру, скорее всего ограбят. Ну, так уж бывает обычно и жена в этом случае права. У бомжей кого не спроси - все либо
> из рабства таинственного сбежали, либо еще какие то жизненные обстоятельства.
> В жизни всякое бывает, но чаще всего, просто банальный алкоголизм.
> 
> В городе Иркутске, на улице Невского, в помещении бывшего детского сада, работает приют для бомжей. Там можно мыться, ночевать, как в обычном
> общежитии. Единственное условие, там жестко контролируют чтобы человек был трезвым и не под наркотиками.
> Если нетрезвый, сразу выгоняют и больше не принимают.
> ...

----------


## Bordja

Давление на эмоции, стимуляция чувства вины - это манипуляции.
http://oficery.ru/SECURITY/1920[/QUOTE]
 Обсолютно в дырочку

----------


## Bordja

Согласен давать надо удочку,а не рыбу

----------


## NEET

Да, помощь не всегда полезна. Она нужна тем, кто не может справиться самостоятельно. Особенно, если они пытались. В противном случае - помощь, скорее всего, лишь навредит. Прежде, чем помогать, желательно убедиться, что помощь действительно необходима.

В этой истории с "рабом" много нестыковок.
1. Если он был в рабстве, сомнительно, чтобы ему разрешили иметь телефон, ведь тогда он может попросить о помощи.
2. Если он имеет телефон, то, значит, ему есть кому позвонить и обратиться за помощью. Почему не обратился к ним?
3. Если позвонить некому, то почему он его не продал, если ему действительно нужны деньги?

Я не говорю, что эта история - ложь, но, видимо, ты сам, *слово*, был обманут.




> бросить пророчество и идти работать


 Не обязательно бросать пророчество, чтобы идти работать. Не понимаю, в чем проблема? Если очень нужны деньги, то почему бы и не поработать?

----------


## Aare

> Я с парнем вчера познакомился.


 Ой, простите, я думала, сейчас будет любовная история   : D

----------


## слово

> Согласен давать надо удочку,а не рыбу


 Нормально всё. Нашёл ему работу по интернету, утром созвонились, встретились, занял денег у друзей, съездили вместе с ним до работы в деревню, где есть возможость и работать и жить, поговорили с начальником. И когда все вопросы с проживанием, работой едой и прочими мелочами решили все, уехал домой. На сердце легче стало.  А если не помогать, сердце холодом покрыается и видеть путь уже не получается. 
Не дал нищему денег - уже договор с сатаной заключил. Делаешь так постоянно, и умирать тянет. Вот и собрались вы тут все, на этом форуме - грешники, которым легче умереть, чем с богом примириться. И никто кроме вас самих от себя не спасёт. Я лишь могу помочь прийти к гармонии. Но не будет гармонии никогда в сердце у корыстолюбивого и тщеславного. Так что, выбирайте, умирать или жить вечно.

----------


## слово

> Да, помощь не всегда полезна. Она нужна тем, кто не может справиться самостоятельно. Особенно, если они пытались. В противном случае - помощь, скорее всего, лишь навредит. Прежде, чем помогать, желательно убедиться, что помощь действительно необходима.
> 
> В этой истории с "рабом" много нестыковок.
> 1. Если он был в рабстве, сомнительно, чтобы ему разрешили иметь телефон, ведь тогда он может попросить о помощи.
> 2. Если он имеет телефон, то, значит, ему есть кому позвонить и обратиться за помощью. Почему не обратился к ним?
> 3. Если позвонить некому, то почему он его не продал, если ему действительно нужны деньги?
> 
> Я не говорю, что эта история - ложь, но, видимо, ты сам, *слово*, был обманут.
> 
> ...


 9 И Я говорю вам: приобретайте себе друзей богатством неправедным, чтобы они, когда обнищаете, приняли вас в вечные обители.
10 Верный в малом и во многом верен, а неверный в малом неверен и во многом.
11 Итак, если вы в неправедном богатстве не были верны, кто поверит вам истинное?
12 И если в чужом не были верны, кто даст вам ваше?
13 *Никакой слуга не может служить двум господам, ибо или одного будет ненавидеть, а другого любить, или одному станет усердствовать, а о другом нерадеть. Не можете служить Богу и маммоне.
(Лук.16:9-13)*
Либо я - пророк, либо я обычный матричный работяга. 
Я определился, а кто не верит, может проверить Самого Бога на верность Своей клятве. 
8 Можно ли человеку обкрадывать Бога? А вы обкрадываете Меня. Скажете: "чем обкрадываем мы Тебя?" Десятиною и приношениями.
9 Проклятием вы прокляты, потому что вы - весь народ - обкрадываете Меня.
10 Принесите все десятины в дом хранилища, чтобы в доме Моем была пища, и хотя в этом испытайте Меня, говорит Господь Саваоф: не открою ли Я для вас отверстий небесных и не изолью ли на вас благословения до избытка?
11 Я для вас запрещу пожирающим истреблять у вас плоды земные, и виноградная лоза на поле у вас не лишится плодов своих, говорит Господь Саваоф.
(Мал.3:8-11)

----------


## Aare

Стало быть, ты пророк

----------


## Bordja

> 9 И Я говорю вам: приобретайте себе друзей богатством неправедным, чтобы они, когда обнищаете, приняли вас в вечные обители.
> 10 Верный в малом и во многом верен, а неверный в малом неверен и во многом.
> 11 Итак, если вы в неправедном богатстве не были FF"]ь, а другого любить, или одному станет усердствовать, а о другом нерадеть. Не мверны, кто поверит вам истинное?
> 12 И если в чужом не были верны, кто даст вам ваше?
> 13 *[COLOR="#0000
> (Лук.16:9-13)[/COLOR]*
> Либо я - пророк, либо я обычный матричный работяга. 
> 
> (Мал.3:8-11)


 Всё так без аппеляционно,но  хорошо иметь  своего пророка,(это ж  человек напрямую с конструктором говорит)

----------


## Bordja

кстати  пророки вещали  без отрыва от  производства, все  работали, а прорекали   попутно

----------


## слово

> кстати  пророки вещали  без отрыва от  производства, все  работали, а прорекали   попутно


 Иисус плотником подрабатывал?

----------


## Aare

А где ты еще проповедуешь помимофорума? Если ты правда пророк, наверное тебе имеет смысл распространить свое учение как можно большему количеству людей

----------


## слово

> А где ты еще проповедуешь помимофорума? Если ты правда пророк, наверное тебе имеет смысл распространить свое учение как можно большему количеству людей


 А ты понимаешь, что такое матрица, и как матрица не принимает Слово, что даёт свободу от матрицы? 
Вот в каждом человеке и стоит такой блокиратор - как только речь заходит об Истине, человеческий интеллект включает защиту, в виде игнора, либо агрессии. И там уже нет возможности Слово передать. 
Ибо, Слово передаётся только в гармонии двух человек по двум аспектам: Разума и Души обоих. 
Если Душа уловлена духом денег, то она не способна принять информацию о свободе Духа Истины. 
Вот в этом и парадокс: Бог дал зищиту угнетённым, но Сын Человеческий, придя не нашёл веру на земле.




> Сообщение от Barman
> 
> Судя по некоторой агрессивности, иногда сквозящей из ваших постов, если допустить. что Вы добились власти, и за вами встало бы несколько тысяч учеников, боюсь. что таких как мы вы бы, Пророк, если бы не сжигали, то точно куда-нибудь компактно отправляли бы для перековки, естественно для нашего же блага.
> 
> 
>  Вот смотри ещё раз. 
> Есть всего две мотивации у всего человечества. 
> Жить из страха, и жить благодаря безусловной любви. 
> Третьего варианта нет. 
> ...

----------


## Aare

Слово, так понимаешь, ты тогда не пророк, а просто праведник. Человек, который своим примером поогает людям стать лучше. А пророк - он проповедует. Он знает как именно рассказать людям, чтобы его услышали. И актиано это делает. Пророки оставили след в истории. О тебе никто не узнает и не вспомнит, если ты будешь также, как и сейчас. Одним словом, ты не пророк.

----------


## слово

> Слово, так понимаешь, ты тогда не пророк, а просто праведник. Человек, который своим примером поогает людям стать лучше. А пророк - он проповедует. Он знает как именно рассказать людям, чтобы его услышали. И актиано это делает. Пророки оставили след в истории. О тебе никто не узнает и не вспомнит, если ты будешь также, как и сейчас. Одним словом, ты не пророк.


 А ты знаешь, что кроме Иисуса не было пророков в последнее время. Он нёс Слово и только из его уст можно было войти в Дух Истины?
Так же, как сейчас через меня, если в это поверишь. Бог Сам говорит через пророка, когда настроено два сознания на вибрацию безусловной Любви. 
А ты мне не веришь, и никто не верит. Поэтому нет этого эффекта, чтобы сразу мгнвоенно все преображались. 
Да и люди уже другие стали. Все на деньгах помешаны - а это - тотальное сумасшествие.
Быть бесконечным Духом, а думать только о мирском.

----------


## Bordja

Иисус не был пророком)),а после него их  хватало,Мухамед например,ну и ты, да много, каждый день прогноз погоды,и великие пророкибыли такие как Жюль Верн,
Пев Толстой,Тарас Шевченко,Махатма Ганди,если  православных то тоже хватало не хочу много набирать  текста но много поверь

----------


## слово

> Иисус не был пророком)),а после него их  хватало,Мухамед например,ну и ты, да много, каждый день прогноз погоды,и великие пророкибыли такие как Жюль Верн,
> Пев Толстой,Тарас Шевченко,Махатма Ганди,если  православных то тоже хватало не хочу много набирать  текста но много поверь


 С чего это ты взял? А кем же был Иисус?

----------


## Bordja

Равином, учителем

----------


## Bordja

Oh my God!!!
~ Дарт Херохито про Иисуса Христа
Светлая Аматэрасу всё равно сильней
~ Дарт Херохито про Иисуса Христа после размышлений
Как он песни пел!
Весел был и смел…
Как азартно жить хотел!
Знаете, каким он парнем был?
Нет, не «был»! Ведь смерть он победил!
~ Александра Пахмутова. «Песня про Христа» (1971) 
На самом деле он Джон Коннор
~ Анонимус про Иисуса Христа
Иисус Христос (Изя Иосифович Назаретский) — сын Божий и одновременно сын человеческий. Видовую принадлежность такого гибрида установить крайне сложно, и она до сих пор является предметом ожесточённых споров учёных-христиан, расколовшихся на несколько течений:
В Библии упоминается, что Иисус Христос был бараном[1].
Также имеется информация, что Он был дровосеком[2].
Ранние христиане считали Его рыбой.
Котолики, опираясь на присутствующее в некоторых редакциях символа веры слово felisque, утверждают, что Иисус — кот.
Растафари считают Христа чёрным эфиопским львом[3].
Русская православная церковь старается не углубляться в этот вопрос, утверждая только, что Христос — собрат по виду царя-батюшки.


Древняя икона старообрядцев, символизирующая страдания Христа за грехи человеков
Старообрядцы считают Иисуса Христа медведом. Двуперстое крещение символизирует две поднятые медвежьи лапы.
По данным академической науки, все вышеприведённые гипотезы, скорее всего, неверны. Современные учёные склоняются к версии, что Иисус Христос был виноградом[4]. Подтверждением тому является простой эксперимент с использованием святой воды, который позволяет получить из ординарного вина жидкость, химически неотличимую от крови Христа.
Сам Христос придерживался мнения, что он не простой виноград, а супервиноград, потому что кровью ему служил не сок, а вино. Впрочем, иногда его переглючивало, и он начинал считать себя суперхлебом[5], поев которого один раз, человек более не испытает чувства голода. В редкие же моменты возвращения к цельности сознания он понимал, что он просто ромовая баба[6], что, впрочем, совершенно не меняет истинного положения вещей…
Несмотря на столь сложное видовое происхождение, Иисус Христос был женат.[7]

----------


## слово

> Равином, учителем


 понятно. 
а на этот форум что тебя привело?

----------


## Aare

> А ты знаешь, что кроме Иисуса не было пророков в последнее время. Он нёс Слово и только из его уст можно было войти в Дух Истины?
> Так же, как сейчас через меня, если в это поверишь. Бог Сам говорит через пророка, когда настроено два сознания на вибрацию безусловной Любви. 
> А ты мне не веришь, и никто не верит. Поэтому нет этого эффекта, чтобы сразу мгнвоенно все преображались. 
> Да и люди уже другие стали. Все на деньгах помешаны - а это - тотальное сумасшествие.
> Быть бесконечным Духом, а думать только о мирском.


 У разных людей могут быть разные мнения на этот счет. Для некоторых - были пророки и позже. Упомянутый ислам как пример. Что до тебя... Понимаешь, если ты не оставишь никого следа в истории, иы уже априори не пророк, а балабол) Или Бог нам послал нам такого пророка, о котором никто не узнает и не услышит?

----------


## слово

> У разных людей могут быть разные мнения на этот счет. Для некоторых - были пророки и позже. Упомянутый ислам как пример. Что до тебя... Понимаешь, если ты не оставишь никого следа в истории, иы уже априори не пророк, а балабол) Или Бог нам послал нам такого пророка, о котором никто не узнает и не услышит?


 Вот. Это обо мне в ВЗ написано:
1 Начальнику хора. Псалом Давида. Сказал безумец в сердце своем: "нет Бога". Они развратились, совершили гнусные дела; нет делающего добро.
2 Господь с небес призрел на сынов человеческих, чтобы видеть, есть ли разумеющий, ищущий Бога.
3 Все уклонились, сделались равно непотребными; нет делающего добро, нет ни одного.
4 Неужели не вразумятся все, делающие беззаконие, съедающие народ мой, [как] едят хлеб, и не призывающие Господа?
5 Там убоятся они страха, ибо Бог в роде праведных.
6 Вы посмеялись над мыслью нищего, что Господь упование его.
7 "Кто даст с Сиона спасение Израилю!" Когда Господь возвратит пленение народа Своего, тогда возрадуется Иаков и возвеселится Израиль.
(Пс.13:1-7)
1 Начальнику хора. На духовом [орудии]. Учение Давида.
2 Сказал безумец в сердце своем: "нет Бога". Развратились они и совершили гнусные преступления; нет делающего добро.
3 Бог с небес призрел на сынов человеческих, чтобы видеть, есть ли разумеющий, ищущий Бога.
4 Все уклонились, сделались равно непотребными; нет делающего добро, нет ни одного.
5 Неужели не вразумятся делающие беззаконие, съедающие народ мой, [как] едят хлеб, и не призывающие Бога?
6 Там убоятся они страха, где нет страха, ибо рассыплет Бог кости ополчающихся против тебя. Ты постыдишь их, потому что Бог отверг их.
7 Кто даст с Сиона спасение Израилю! Когда Бог возвратит пленение народа Своего, тогда возрадуется Иаков и возвеселится Израиль.
(Пс.52:1-*7*)
Мой день рождения 13. *4*. *1969* г. 
Пс. 13 Х *4* = 52 = 5+2 =  1+9+6+9 = *7*.
Чтобы я смог показать свой паспорт, подписанный Богом.

----------


## Veronika

> Мой день рождения 13.04.1969г.


 http://in-contri.ru/kvadrat-pifagora/



Характер, сила воли — 111

«Золотая середина» — характер так назван, потому что умеет ладить со всеми остальными характерами. Над более слабым будет корректно доминировать, а под более сильный умело подстраиваться и даже иногда спорить на равных. Однако, часто проявляет себя очень конфликтным, бросающим вызов другим лидерам и обществу.

Примеры 111

◦ Ким Чен Ыр — бывший правитель Северной Кореи
◦ Билл Гейтс — глава корпорации Microsoft, один из богатейших людей мира, филантроп
◦ Павел Дуров — создатель соцсети Вконтакте и бывший ее владелец
◦ Артемий Лебедев — основатель студии дизайна номер 1 в России, общественный деятель, блоггер
◦ Лена Миро — фитнес-гуру, писательница, публичная персона, скандальный блоггер


Энергетика, харизма — нет цифр

«Нет энергии» — быстрая утомляемость от перенапряжения или рутинной работы. Частые депрессии. Выраженное желание черпать энергию от эмоций(особенно негативных) других людей — по сути вампиризм. Будет сложно выбрать себе работу по силам. Для жизни необходимы здоровый сон, упражнения, йога.

Познание, творчество — 3333

«Ученый и изобретатель» — редчайший знак в наш век. Настоящий ученый, изобретатель и творец. И это не просто тот, кто изучит теорию глубже всех. Это человек не от мира сего. Он способен мыслить новыми парадигмами и в его власти дать ход своим идеям, способным перевернуть мир. Не забывайте, что от человека требуется много работы для своего развития с этим знаком, а от родителей важно давать простор для творчества, фантазии и увлечений ребенка.

Примеры 3333

◦ Альберт Эйнштейн — ученый, создатель теории относительности и основ современной физики
◦ Илья Сегалович — со-основатель «Яндекса», разработчик поисковых алгоритмов
◦ Григорий Перельман — математик, доказавший теорию Пуанкаре и открывший «законы Вселенной»
◦ Анатолий Акимов — ученый, работавший над теорией эфира и торсионных полей
◦ Павел Глоба — известнейший астролог, создатель собственой школы астрологии


Здоровье, красота — 44

«Неплохие здоровье и красота». Обычно две четверки уходят либо в здоровье, либо в красоту. Здоровье 44 позволяет легче переживать болезни и быстрее поправляться. А внешность две четверки делают более гармоничной и привлекательной в глазах противоположного пола, хотя сам носитель этого порой этого не замечает. Есть неплохие задатки для занятий спортом и работой, связанной с внешними данными. Физические упражнения, фитнес и здоровый образ жизни принесут очень хороший результат для таких людей.

Примеры 44

◦ Арнольд Шварценеггер — бодибилдер, мистер Олимпия и герой боевиков
◦ Анжелина Джоли — актиса, секс-символ, не раз возглавлявшая женские чарты красоты
◦ Джеки Чан — сценарист, актер и каскадер, переживший не один десяток травм
◦ Гарик Мартиросян — КВНщик, шоумен, создатель и автор большинства программ Comedy Club
◦ Ляйсан Утяшева — гимнастка, чемпионка России, Европы и мира, телеведущая
◦ Елена Миро — фитнес-гуру и скандальный блоггер


Логика, интуиция — нет цифр

«Нет логики» — черта мечтателей, витающих в облаках. Плохо воспринимают длинные цепочки фактов, рассуждений. Могут быть легко запутаны, поэтому постоянно бьются о грабли своих ошибок. Больше эмоциональны, нежели рациональны.

Трудолюбие, мастерство — 66

«Золотые руки» — при постоянном совершенствовании навыков человек может достигнуть мастерства в любом деле, требующем трудолюбия, аккуратности и соблюдения техники процесса. Но придется потрудиться, чтобы стать настоящим мастером своего дела.

Примеры 66

◦ Лионель Месси — лучший футболист современности, обладающий утонченной техникой
◦ братья Кличко — боксеры-тяжеловесы. Но, увы, не Тайсоны. У Тайсона мастерство 666.
◦ Армин ван Бюрен — топовый диджей мира в жанре транс, мастер сведения и электроники
◦ Григорий Лепс — отечественный певец с выдающимся поставленным вокалом
◦ Анастасия Волочкова — балерина, общественный деятель, заслуженная артистка России


Удача, везение — нет цифр

«Звезд с неба не хватает» — все нужно достигать самому. При этом делать много попыток, не ожидая внезапного успеха. Но согласитесь: достичь честного успеха своим трудом и случайного успеха по воле фортуны - разные вещи. Поэтому смотрите на другие свои сильные стороны и реализуйте себя, раскрывая их.

Чувство долга — нет цифр

«Никому ничего не должен» — долг перед обществом и кем бы то ни было в любом проявлении такому человеку обычно не знакомы. Его нельзя назвать полным эгоистом, но обычно все его цели направлены только на себя. В мечтах стремится к «свободе» и «независимости», которые состоят для него в отсутствии какой бы то ни было ответственности перед кем-либо или чем-либо.

Память, ум — 99

«Хороший интеллект» — умная голова с рождения, но дана не самому прилежному человеку. В учебе может достичь успеха сразу во всех точных науках, но потом бросить после пропадания интереса. Запоминает все быстро и надолго. Успеха такой знак достигнет при постоянной работе над собой, а не время от времени.

Примеры 99

◦ Сергей Брин — со-основатель Google, ученый-математик
◦ Дэвид Бэкхем — футболист, плеймейкер, известный умной стратегической игрой
◦ Дмитрий Медведев — премьер-министр, создатель инновационного центра «Сколково»
Развитие дополнительных качеств (строки, стролбцы и диагонали квадрата)


Самооценка (столбец «1-2-3») — 7

«Завышенная» — чаще всего человек неадекватно высоко оценивает себя. Кроме того характерны позиции в духе «я достоин большего» и т.п. Что ж, в таком случае надо либо работать над достижением того, чего достоин, либо снизить пыл. Отметим, что высокая и завышенная самооценка — самый реальный стимул чего-то добиться в жизни.

Зарабатывание денег (столбец «4-5-6») — 4

«Снабженец» — высокое стремление обеспечить себя и свою семью. Не боится сложной и ответственной работы ради хорошего материального поощрения. Более того: такая работа буквально его сама ищет.

Потенциал таланта (столбец «7-8-9») — 2

Если в человеке есть талант, т.е. он явно выражен (можно обратить внимание на другие ячейки) и человек над ним работает, то эта цифра говорит о потенциале развития этого таланта.

Целеустремленность (строка «1-4-7») — 5

«Упертый» — идет к цели, несмотря ни на что и чего бы это ему ни стоило. Может даже потерять больше, чем достигнет, зато цели добьется. Отметим, что высокая целеустремленность — важный фактор успеха в жизни.

Семейность (строка «2-5-8») — нет цифр

«Не семьянин» — семья в тягость. Будет избегать ее создания всеми силами. А попав в брак, соблюдать узы лишь формально.

Стабильность (строка «3-6-9») — 8

«Перебор привычек» — человек становится рабом своей стабильности. Пытается боротся с ней, но в основном безуспешно. Одни бесполезные привычки и привязанности сменяются другими.

Духовный потенциал (диагональ «1-5-9») — 5

«Высшая духовность» — примером чистоты и высокой направленности своих помыслов

Темперамент (диагональ «3-5-7») — 4

«Теплый» — грубо говоря, сколько чисел в этом качестве, столько раз в неделю требуется интимная близость. Необходимость в близости для такого темперамента высока, поэтому, если партнера нет, то прикладывает все усилия к его поису. Зато в постели с ним будет хорошо, потому что он заботится не только о собственном удовлетворении.

----------


## Aare

Ты цитируешь Ветхий Завет. То есть это для тебя авторитетная книга. Какие еще книги и события стоит считать авторитетными? Новый Завет? Коран? На какие из мировых религий стоит опираться хотя ьы частично, если хочешь прийти к Богу в твоем учении?

----------


## слово

> Ты цитируешь Ветхий Завет. То есть это для тебя авторитетная книга. Какие еще книги и события стоит считать авторитетными? Новый Завет? Коран? На какие из мировых религий стоит опираться хотя ьы частично, если хочешь прийти к Богу в твоем учении?


 Сейчас стоит опираться уже только на Самого Бога, что говорит через меня.  Спрашивайте искренно и придёте к Богу.

----------


## Aare

> Сейчас стоит опираться уже только на Самого Бога, что говорит через меня.  Спрашивайте искренно и придёте к Богу.


 Тодга зачем ты цитируешь эти книги? На них не следует опираться, но ты приводишь эти слова как авторитет. То есть нам мыслить вообще не надо, надо опираться только на то, что скажешь ты?

----------


## слово

> Тодга зачем ты цитируешь эти книги? На них не следует опираться, но ты приводишь эти слова как авторитет. То есть нам мыслить вообще не надо, надо опираться только на то, что скажешь ты?


 Вам нужно опираться на свой опыт, адекватность, здравый смысл, и надежду, что в душе отражается как переспектива гармоничной жизни. И прежде всего, очищать себя от предвзятости, гордыни и корыстолюбия  - матричных цепей.

----------


## Aare

> Вам нужно опираться на свой опыт, адекватность, здравый смысл, и надежду, что в душе отражается как переспектива гармоничной жизни. И прежде всего, очищать себя от предвзятости, гордыни и корыстолюбия  - матричных цепей.


 Опираясь на свой опыт я вывожу, что ты говоришь неструктурированную чепуху без малейшего намека на научность или хотя бы какую-то связанность. Увы, но твои тексты не имеют полезной нагрузки

----------


## слово

> Опираясь на свой опыт я вывожу, что ты говоришь неструктурированную чепуху без малейшего намека на научность или хотя бы какую-то связанность. Увы, но твои тексты не имеют полезной нагрузки


 Ты их структурируй сама, задавая вопросы, которые лично тебе пригодятся, чтобы сразу могла на себе проверить. 
Зачем ты лезешь в теорию, если у тебя нет энергии понять основы?
Есть реальная проблема, есть вопросы, задавай и решай, с помощью Знания. 
А все эти отмазки, типа неструктурированная чепуха, это лишь блокировка тебя матрицей. 
Ещё и более продвинутых Учеников матрица сдувала. Петр вообще от Иисуса три раза за несколько часов отрёкся.

----------


## Aare

А какого рода вопросы мне задавать? Я задавала вопросы поповоду твоего учения. Оказалось, что учения как такового и нет, есть только твое интуитивное видение. Так какого рода вопросы тут могут быть еще? Общего характера? Ну давай. Как дела у тебя? Чем занимаешься в свобоное от проповеди время? Чем увлекаешься? А с тобой можно, например, в кино сходить? Или это слишком не по-пророчески?

----------


## слово

> А какого рода вопросы мне задавать?


 Давай так. Ты сейчас сама углубись в тему, а потом мне будешь помогать. 
Я сейчас в интернете сижу всё время, минус время на сон. По кинотеатрам нет времени расхаживать, да и жена косо на это будет смотреть. 
Вот изучи эту информацию, и будешь способна транслировать Разумную Мысль. http://samlib.ru/k/koncheew/tols_rel.shtml
Я же способен синхронизировать Потоки сознания в Поле Коллективного сознания, тем самым будет происходить материализация совместного намерения. 
Это и является преимуществом пророка. Его Слово становится законом для вселенной, при условии, что в ком-то есть вера в это:
7 Бог ли не защитит избранных Своих, вопиющих к Нему день и ночь, хотя и медлит защищать их?
8 сказываю вам, что подаст им защиту вскоре. Но Сын Человеческий, придя, найдет ли веру на земле?
(Лук.18:7,8)
Двенадцать лет исполнится этой осенью, как я узнал, что я - пророк. Но веры не нашёл до сих пор ни в ком. Зомбирование матричного сознания очень мощное.

----------


## Aare

О, у тебя жена есть? Ну тогда наверное с тобой все же можно общаться)) я посмотрю потом что там по ссылке))

----------


## слово

> О, у тебя жена есть? Ну тогда наверное с тобой все же можно общаться)) я посмотрю потом что там по ссылке))


 Это жена по плоти. Я нашёл для себя человека самой низкой вибрации, чтобы гармонизируя её карму, самому возрастать в Духе Безусловной Любви. 
Это был максимально эффективный ход, так как и её душу спасал, и себе выбрал достойное поле для взращивания несгибаемого намерения. Я стремлюсь осознанно выбирать свои жизненные шаги. 
Но, иногда осознание приходит позднее, чем познание. Обычно, у людей всё наоборот. Сначала познание, потом осознание. А жена по духу мне пока не встретилась, хотя есть кандидаты.

----------


## Bordja

Берегитесь лжепророков, которые приходят к вам в овечьей одежде, а внутри суть волки хищные.
По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы?
Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые.
Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые.
Всякое дерево, не приносящее плода доброго, срубают и бросают в огонь.
Итак по плодам их узнаете их.
(От Матфея 7:15-20)
Я готов  вступить в схоластику(пустую),это моя специальность история религии и древние языки

----------


## Aare

О, Bordja, поговори с нашим Пророком, а то оннас не слышит))

----------


## слово

> Берегитесь лжепророков, которые приходят к вам в овечьей одежде, а внутри суть волки хищные.
> По плодам их узнаете их. Собирают ли с терновника виноград, или с репейника смоквы?
> Так всякое дерево доброе приносит и плоды добрые, а худое дерево приносит и плоды худые.
> Не может дерево доброе приносить плоды худые, ни дерево худое приносить плоды добрые.
> Всякое дерево, не приносящее плода доброго, срубают и бросают в огонь.
> Итак по плодам их узнаете их.
> (От Матфея 7:15-20)
> Я готов  вступить в схоластику(пустую),это моя специальность история религии и древние языки


 А смысл? У меня несколько форумов, где я работаю целенаправленно. 
Поставьте себе цель этого полемики, и озвучьте её. Если я посчитаю цель эффективной для просветления форума, поддержу вас диалогом. 
А если вы не сможете для себя определить цель нашего взаимодействия, значит бессознательное поле вас использует в качестве способа меня деактивировать, как потенциальную угрозу всей матрице.

----------


## слово

> О, Bordja, поговори с нашим Пророком, а то оннас не слышит))


 Чо врать-то? Слышу я, и очень рад, что такие замечательные женщины своим вниманием мою тему украшают. 
Я ж обычный человек, только задача этого воплощения немного от других отличается...
Тебя как зовут? Меня - Саша.

----------


## Aare

С чего это ты решил, что я замечательная?)
я просто никогда еще с пророками не общалась и мне интересно   : D
Меня Ира зовут. Здравствуйте, пророк)

----------


## Bordja

Форум несколько иного формата,вообще,тут и не о чем  говорить, быть пророком значит ,что то делать в реальных маштабах,
даже мнимые пророки в короткие сроки  вели  большие массы людей за собой,в сущьности они все были мнимыми, это  вопрос точки зрения на события и время в которое  жыли персонажи,
а по сути  это всё  сводится к получению тех или иных благ и доминированию какой то одной прослойки общества, человеческим языком-обман

----------


## слово

> С чего это ты решил, что я замечательная?)
> я просто никогда еще с пророками не общалась и мне интересно   : D
> Меня Ира зовут. Здравствуйте, пророк)


 Всегда бывает первый раз....
Не общалась говоришь?
Ща пообщаемся.
Ты забыла, что меня не пророк, а Саша зовут?
Прояви уважение, хотя бы.....

----------


## слово

> Форум несколько иного формата,вообще,тут и не о чем  говорить, быть пророком значит ,что то делать в реальных маштабах,
> даже мнимые пророки в короткие сроки  вели  большие массы людей за собой,в сущьности они все были мнимыми, это  вопрос точки зрения на события и время в которое  жыли персонажи,
> а по сути  это всё  сводится к получению тех или иных благ и доминированию какой то одной прослойки общества, человеческим языком-обман


 Ты понимаешь, что ты  - только энергия?

----------


## Aare

> Всегда бывает первый раз....
> Не общалась говоришь?
> Ща пообщаемся.
> Ты забыла, что меня не пророк, а Саша зовут?
> Прояви уважение, хотя бы.....


 Ой, Саш, прости мое неуважение!)) Просто ты такой важный, когда пророк, что я думала, с тобой как с гуру каким-то разговаривать надо)) А сколько тебе лет? А жене? А как вот она вообще реагирует на твою деятельность? А чем она занисается? Ты ее любишь?

----------


## слово

> Ой, Саш, прости мое неуважение!)) Просто ты такой важный, когда пророк, что я думала, с тобой как с гуру каким-то разговаривать надо)) А сколько тебе лет? А жене? А как вот она вообще реагирует на твою деятельность? А чем она занисается? Ты ее любишь?


 Да ладно. Не парься. Я так, для пущей важности......
Хочешь, я тебе скину ссылки в личку на другие ресурсы? 
Будем  виртуально дружить.....
Если у тебя есть желание. На многих форумах со мной женщины общаются, ты хоть будешь что-нибудь советовать, как женщина. 
Вот одна говорит, что Ангел, мне в помощь, со своей миссией:



> иаков писал(а):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				black писал(а):
> иаков,
> Ангелами не командуют, а то сниму покровительство и останешься без меня! С завташнего дня меня в загоне нет, но на тебе моё покровительство, только за то, что ты ПРОСТ. Господь покровительствует простым, как голуби! Может, встретимся во сне . Не мешай здесь ребятам качественно разлагаться и становись из пророка Живым Божеством!
> ...

----------


## Aare

Ой, некоторые женщины то тебя любят, я не сомневаюсь)) Еще бы - любить пророка! А вдруг он снизойдет до тебя и одарит своец мудростью? Такая влажная фантазия, что даже мне нравится. А как с пророком переспать... Ой, прости еще раз) Прости, но не думаю, что они хоть что-то понимают в твоем учении) Просто им ты нравишься.
А так дружить конечно давай. Давай ссылки, я постараюсь проникнуться)) Психика у меня гибкая, так что глядишь, и пойму))

----------


## слово

> Ой, некоторые женщины то тебя любят, я не сомневаюсь)) Еще бы - любить пророка! А вдруг он снизойдет до тебя и одарит своец мудростью? Такая влажная фантазия, что даже мне нравится. А как с пророком переспать... Ой, прости еще раз) Прости, но не думаю, что они хоть что-то понимают в твоем учении) Просто им ты нравишься.
> А так дружить конечно давай. Давай ссылки, я постараюсь проникнуться)) Психика у меня гибкая, так что глядишь, и пойму))


 Меня, в основном, все боятся. Я ж с Душой дело имею всегда. Говорю только то, что в Душе у человека актуально. 
Многие это не выносят. И бегут куда глаза глядят, если есть возможность. У жены моей возможности нет. Иначе сразу бы убежала.

----------


## Aare

Ты меня пугаешь. Ты держишь жену насильно? Это как?
Конечно ты отпугиваешь людей обычно. Пророков бояться - нормальная человеческая черта)) Но тем женщинам ты таки нравишься своей необычностью. Духовной миссией. Но они ничего не понимают вообще, поверь. Хотя в твоем учении "понимать" - это возможно вообще лишнее))

----------


## слово

> Ты меня пугаешь. Ты держишь жену насильно? Это как?
> Конечно ты отпугиваешь людей обычно. Пророков бояться - нормальная человеческая черта)) Но тем женщинам ты таки нравишься своей необычностью. Духовной миссией. Но они ничего не понимают вообще, поверь. Хотя в твоем учении "понимать" - это возможно вообще лишнее))


 Нет конечно. Она  - карму отрабатывает. С детства на негативе жила. Примагничивает всё плохое с ментального плана, потом это одевает в чувства, и видит мир уже своим  взглядом, где её параноийя реалиована как готовый мир. А я её карму балансирую. Мы ж в нищете живём. Она стирает уже года два вручную, через дней пять стабильно. Смиряться с жизнью учиться. Да много разных штук интересных. 
А я работаю над собой. Из профессии ушёл когда решил уже окончательно Богу Жизнь посвятить. 
Плиточником был. Последний объект уже как проверка на связь с Богом была. Только в интернете сидел, а заказчик был весьма требовательным волевым человеком,  не прощающим чужих ошибок.
Потом весь иснструмент отдал и с профессией расстался. Всё мечтал подругу в Духе найти, чтобы жить в духе и любить друг друга на уровне Духа. Жить одной Идеей Золотого Века и осуществлять эту идею, намеревая совместно ситуации и вместе управлять человеческой эволюцией. Искал, искал, и нашёл.
Вот, перед новым годом познакомился с девушкой - 30 лет. Человечество просветляла, Наблюдателем себя называет.  Думал будем сотрудничать, а когда поглубже начали общатьс, из неё дух Демиурга Вселенной полез.  Я хотел её как-то на путь Истины наставить, полгода пытался, она только больше и больше в агрессию впдала. Пришлось задавить её троллингом. Вот, последняя её атака:



> Великий И писал(а):
> Ты нездоров. Сильно. Мой Дух ни ослабел ни на йоту и это не произойдёт.
> Ты лжец. Ты просто надоедливая букашка. С тобой неприятно общаться, поэтому я и не общаюсь с тобой. Ты просто идиот. Неужели ты ещё не понял, что если я начну тебя ненавидеть, то твоя жизнь развалится окончательно. На хрена ты нарываешься? Я сваливаю с твоих тем, чтобы не нанести тебе травм, так как у тебя есть дочь. Не испытывай моё терпение. Ради собственной дочери забудь моё существование и оставь людям свободу выбора. Никто из свободных не будет тебе поклоняться, никто из свободных тебе не будет принудительно давать денег, никто из свободных не будет воевать ни с тобой, ни против тебя, потому что ты слаб настолько, что как бы тебя не раздавить ненароком, да дочь сиротой бы не оставить. Не вмешивайся в волю богов, тем более что ты ничего о ней не знаешь, а лишь фантазируешь, сбивая других с пути саморазвития. Раздавит.
> У тебя нет ни одного подтверждения что ты пророк. Как ты там говорил: на жертвенный алтарь меня? Так твой бог не тронул меня вообще, хоть ты и кричал что я умру. Своего бога послушай хотя бы тут.
> Ты глуп, недалёк и ни фига не понимаешь что такое человеческое мышление. Потому что само по себе к тебе оно не придёт, пока ты голову внутрь себя не повернёшь.
> Ты лжешь, твой бог лжёт. Это искаженное восприятие. Твой бог не убивает, ты стремишься убить - это искажённое восприятие, ты оцениваешь людей по принципу твоя шестерка и не твоя шестерка (как называешь дух Антихриста) - это искаженное восприятие. Или над собой работай. Не дорос ты ещё видеть себя через других, ты пытаешься других показать через себя - это искажение, так как ты не способен знать других не зная себя. А знать себя ты можешь лишь если начнёшь видеть себя вокруг себя. Выбрасывай мозгошмыгов из головы, ты адекватно уже совсем перестал разговаривать и даже не способен логическую линию вести в общении. Ты сам себя убиваешь и не во славу бога, который тебя уже оставил как бесполезный хлам, а во славу собственного эго, которое у тебя прёт со всех щелей. Ты не интересен чтобы с тобой общаться, поэтому и не общаюсь. Мне плевать на твои темы, ты в углы уже всюду загнан и даже не мной, а другими. Это в тебе энергия страха, потому что ты боишься, что никто за тобой не пойдёт и мир погибнет. Всё уже разобрались давным давно, а ты всё пытаешься на страх кого-то развести пустыми угрозами. Лечи свои мозги. И не испытывай моё терпение, ибо я не выдержу и оберну все твои проклятья против тебя и ты уже из этого дерьма не выберешься.
> В печенках уже своим тупизмом сидишь.
> И энергии от меня ты ни капли не получишь. Допечешь окончательно - смету на фиг. Благодари своего бога что у тебя жена и дочь есть. Каждый миг благодари за то что они есть рядом с тобой. Был бы один - уже давно в утиль списан был бы.

----------


## Bordja

Да,что то не правильно у тебя, зачем профессию бросил?Пророкам труд не мешал они все всегда  работали даже  такие не бедные как Давид(был и царём и кзунецом
),Захария был  столяром,Иисус  помимо всего  был строителем( на греческом  слово  «тектон» переводится и как плотник и как каменьщик,или как строитель. и т.д.У всех были  семьи и их надо было кормить,у тебя тоже семья,
ты уж позаботся о семье,а прорицание не денется никуда,ещё примеры-Ездра – священником, Матфей – сборщиком податей, Иоанн – рыбаком, Павел шил палатки, Моисей был пастухом, а Лука – медиком,у тебя профессия  нормальная для пророка,
 напиши на бумаге свою Книгу(только простым доступным языком без словесного мусора типа супер струн,матрицы,так как это излагается во  всевозможных святых книгах,о людях и для людеы,а не для избранных или  для культа имени себя,тогда  тебе поверят

----------


## Aare

Ничего себе она тебя приложила. То есть у вас ребенок? И не уходит она поэтому, да? А чего, как думаешь, это нормально вообще, чтобы людив нищете жили? Они так чище как-то или лучше, чем люди в достатке? Она тебя содержит? Или она тоже не работает?

----------


## Bordja

Я не ошибусь если скажу,что всем бы хотелось  увидеть символ веры,должна быть обрядовая часть,какая то мантра(на мвнер  Отче наш)
,что то должно цэплять, ,изложи нам  концепцию,ну и конеч неплохобы указать  где о тебе сказано,обычно  пророки предвещали пророков,а уж посланцев  Б-г и подавно

----------


## Bordja

Душевный форум в теософский превращаем))),но может кого отвлечёт от  меланхолии

----------


## trypo

можно адресок того форума , где боги, да ангелы сидят ?  :Smile: )
буду демоном  :Smile: )

----------


## слово

> Ничего себе она тебя приложила. То есть у вас ребенок? И не уходит она поэтому, да? А чего, как думаешь, это нормально вообще, чтобы людив нищете жили? Они так чище как-то или лучше, чем люди в достатке? Она тебя содержит? Или она тоже не работает?


 Это моя помощница приложила. Я хотел вместе с ней Золотой Век строить, только она привыкла сама командовать, и учить. А мне разрешила пророком быть. А когда я ей сказал, что в ней дух гордыни, меня возненавидела, и по всем форумам мне мешала. Пришлось с ней до троллинга скатиться и оттроллить как следует, чтобы её дух немного убавить. 
Каждый, кто со мной общается в духе, потому что нормальный человек со мной говорить не будет. А те кто в духе, могут быть в духе смерти и в духе жизни. Вот, Лайм, к примеру, с лотоса, он в духе смерти. Также постоянно меня гнобит. Тоже пришлось с ним только троллингом  драться. Они не понимают человеческих слов. 
А жена моя - к духовной жизни отношения не имеет. Она только готовит, за ребёнком смотрит и по дому управляется. 
У нас ребёнок инвалид  по уму, в деревню им нельзя ехать - там все родственники пьют, и по роду нищета кругом. 
Я специально взялся такую карму балансировать. Поэтому ей некуда идти. Мне нужно её обеспечить материально, а потом уже поселения в Западной Сибири начинать строить. 
Землю Святых Божиих Людей. Я хочу назвать Воины Духа Надмирной Действительности Вселенной.

----------


## слово

> Да,что то не правильно у тебя, зачем профессию бросил?


  Если ты выходишь на служение, ты отдаёшь свою жизнь целиком в руки Божии. Нельзя служить двум господам одновременно и Богу и маммоне. 
24 Никто не может служить двум господам: ибо или одного будет ненавидеть, а другого любить; или одному станет усердствовать, а о другом нерадеть. Не можете служить Богу и маммоне.  (Матф.6:24)
Поэтому, либо мы с семьёй с голоду умрём, либо в сердцах Божьего народа любовь безусловная проснётся, чтобы исполнились пророчества:
8 Можно ли человеку обкрадывать Бога? А вы обкрадываете Меня. Скажете: "чем обкрадываем мы Тебя?" Десятиною и приношениями.
9 Проклятием вы прокляты, потому что вы - весь народ - обкрадываете Меня.
10 Принесите все десятины в дом хранилища, чтобы в доме Моем была пища, и хотя в этом испытайте Меня, говорит Господь Саваоф: не открою ли Я для вас отверстий небесных и не изолью ли на вас благословения до избытка?
11 Я для вас запрещу пожирающим истреблять у вас плоды земные, и виноградная лоза на поле у вас не лишится плодов своих, говорит Господь Саваоф.
12 И блаженными называть будут вас все народы, потому что вы будете землею вожделенною, говорит Господь Саваоф.  (Мал.3:8-12)
Таким образом, жизнь, что также является квантовым полем безусловной любви, будет к такому человеку, заплавтившему десятину пророку Единого Бога, благосклонна и царствие божие на земле как на небе человек будет видеть в каждом, кого встретит, и что человеку только нужно будет, жизнь сама будет ему представлять. В этом и заключается Царствие Божие - постоянная внутренняя гармония и связь с Богом в каждой частичке.

----------


## trypo

увы , господин сектант , но паства не растет.
даже давление на жалость не работает.
неудачный выбор форума , возможно.
либо техники уже не хватает - надо бы подучиться свежим манипуляциям.
в качестве совета  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> увы , господин сектант , но паства не растет.
> даже давление на жалость не работает.
> неудачный выбор форума , возможно.
> либо техники уже не хватает - надо бы подучиться свежим манипуляциям.
> в качестве совета


 Мне не нужна паства. Мне нужны бескорыстные единомышленники.

----------


## trypo

разве десятина пастырю - это бескорыстно?
понятно , что рай на земле потом и прочия вольнодумия ,
но вступительный взнос в секту оплатить должен каждый  :Smile:

----------


## Aare

Слово
Нет, знаешь, я не могу тебя осуждать. я понимаю тебя. Мне бы тоже не хотелось например сегодня вставать в пол шестого, вылазить из теплой постельки с моим милым мужем, и тащиться на работу крошить овощи. Мне куда легче было бы быть пророком. Проснувшись когда захочу, позавтракав с любимым, я бы отправилась нести истину людям. Возможно помогла бы душевно кому-то совсем замученному. Или даже материально - дала бы вот пятисотку пострадавшему от рабства человеку. И на душе легко, и я славная со всех сторон.
А прости за интимный вопрос, конечно, а ты со своей женой хотя бы трахаешься? Или в основном у тебя жесткий только бдсм с ее мозгом? Это просто, понимаешь, полезно для ее психики и для ваших отношений. Ей так легче. Легче тебя любить, ребенка растить. Готовить, стирать руками (бедная ты моя, как мне жалко тебя!), любую работу или даже отдых делать. Этот вопрос не риторический, мне хотелось бы услышать на него ответ.
Вот смотри, и с деньгами также. Почему иногда нельзя засунуть в задницу свой душевный комфорт и пойти хоть что-то добыть для своей любимой? Ей же так легче. Ты не хочешь видеть счастье в ее глазах? Оттого что все так, как хотелось бы ей. Хочешь только принятие тебя и своей судьбы нищенки рядом со странным бездельником, называющим себя пророком? Собачью преданность в глазах? 
А ты вообще руками-то стрираешь? Или у тебя нет времени на такие вещи? Бабы обслуживают, мужикам некогда - им проповедовать надо.

----------


## Mai7

> можно адресок того форума , где боги, да ангелы сидят ? )
> буду демоном )


 

Кстати подойдет :d
я тоже хочу)

----------


## Mai7

> Меня, в основном, все боятся. Я ж с Душой дело имею всегда. Говорю только то, что в Душе у человека актуально. 
> Многие это не выносят. И бегут куда глаза глядят, если есть возможность. У жены моей возможности нет. Иначе сразу бы убежала.


 

я все равно  не понимаю чего бояться то? 
у меня возникает такой вопрос, *Слово* ,  ты нормальный? иногда кажется, что ты немного того, когда говоришь, что нормальные люди тебя избегают.  то есть ты это понимаешь, а все равно продолжаешь...

----------


## слово

> разве десятина пастырю - это бескорыстно?
> понятно , что рай на земле потом и прочия вольнодумия ,
> но вступительный взнос в секту оплатить должен каждый


 Как отличить за какой религией Истинный Бог? 
А Мой Бог говорит:
8 Можно ли человеку обкрадывать Бога? А вы обкрадываете Меня. Скажете: "чем обкрадываем мы Тебя?" Десятиною и приношениями.
9 Проклятием вы прокляты, потому что вы - весь народ - обкрадываете Меня.
10 Принесите все десятины в дом хранилища, чтобы в доме Моем была пища, и хотя в этом испытайте Меня, говорит Господь Саваоф: не открою ли Я для вас отверстий небесных и не изолью ли на вас благословения до избытка?
11 Я для вас запрещу пожирающим истреблять у вас плоды земные, и виноградная лоза на поле у вас не лишится плодов своих, говорит Господь Саваоф.
(Мал.3:8-11)
А зло, что в тебе, даже не может себе позволить проверить обетования Единого Бога, что в каждом кванте энергии безусловной любовью Себя проявляет. 
Погрязли в корысти сами, и видите это во мне. 
Племя беззаконное, только исподнее можете ворошить. 
А свою душу всякий боится открыть.

----------


## слово

> я все равно  не понимаю чего бояться то? 
> у меня возникает такой вопрос, *Слово* ,  ты нормальный? иногда кажется, что ты немного того, когда говоришь, что нормальные люди тебя избегают.  то есть ты это понимаешь, а все равно продолжаешь...


 Все развратились до одного, вот и не могут Истину принять:
2 Господь с небес призрел на сынов человеческих, чтобы видеть, есть ли разумеющий, ищущий Бога.
3 Все уклонились, сделались равно непотребными; нет делающего добро, нет ни одного. (Пс.13:2,3)
Страх в душах народа, он и свободу отнял, и к фашисткому режиму ведёт, к тотальному чипированию. 
Все молчат. Видят несправедливость и как рабы молчат, потому что знают, выступишь, система задавит. 
Поэтому и пру напролом, ибо знаю, что меня Бог ведёт.

----------


## Mai7

> Все развратились до одного, вот и не могут Истину принять:
> 2 Господь с небес призрел на сынов человеческих, чтобы видеть, есть ли разумеющий, ищущий Бога.
> 3 Все уклонились, сделались равно непотребными; нет делающего добро, нет ни одного. (Пс.13:2,3)
> Страх в душах народа, он и свободу отнял, и к фашисткому режиму ведёт, к тотальному чипированию. 
> Все молчат. Видят несправедливость и как рабы молчат, потому что знают, выступишь, система задавит. 
> Поэтому и пру напролом, ибо знаю, что меня Бог ведёт.


 


Что будешь делать, если узнаешь, что твой бог не существует?

----------


## слово

> Что будешь делать, если узнаешь, что твой бог не существует?


 Ты мне лучше скажи, почему ты боишься проверить как Он работает?

----------


## Mai7

> Ты мне лучше скажи, почему ты боишься проверить как Он работает?


 

боюсь?  я только бога и боялась.

----------


## слово

> боюсь?  я только бога и боялась.


 Зачем? 
Может, ты не понимаешь, что такое Истинный Бог?
Ни одна религия не проповедует Истинного Единого Бога. 
Иисус проповедовал, и я.

----------


## Mai7

> Зачем? 
> Может, ты не понимаешь, что такое Истинный Бог?
> Ни одна религия не проповедует Истинного Единого Бога. 
> Иисус проповедовал, и я.


 
такое чувство, что хочешь богом стать. 

боялась потому что верила и натворить плохое страшно было.

----------


## trypo

> Как отличить за какой религией Истинный Бог? 
> ..
> А зло, что в тебе, даже не может себе позволить проверить обетования Единого Бога,


 ежели я зло , чтоже ты не борешься со злом во мне , пастырь?
неужели твой , истинный , позволяет тебе бросить меня во тьме моей слепой злоботы?
может потому , что он истинный демон , которому нужно размножение зла?
может быть потому , что ты лишь по факту оплаты твоих услуг актерского лицедейства готов
изобразить наставничество? 
корыстный , демонам служащий "пророк".

впрочем , как и всякая другая , твоя секта обречена.
ибо пастырь всегда слеп и нем.

----------


## Aare

Эх, жалко, Слово мне не ответил( видимо обидела. А я бы хотела узнать просто как пророки в обычной жизни живут))
Ладно, посыплю пепелом главу, помолюсь о своем прощении у Единого Поля Безусловной Любви, или как там его.

----------


## Veronika

> Ни одна религия не проповедует Истинного Единого Бога. 
> Иисус проповедовал, и я.


 я нашла одно отличие: Иисус не занимался троллингом)))

----------


## Veronika



----------


## слово

> такое чувство, что хочешь богом стать.


 Становясь Духом, становишься Богом. 



> иаков писал(а): 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				иаков писал(а): 
> » Сегодня, 07:50
> 
> ...


 


> СамАди писал(а):
>  » 59 минут назад
> 
> Ахахахаха...
> Серьезно!!
> Ты подпал под новые впечатления...
> Что активизировало в тебе негативную карму...
> 
> 
> ...


 


> иаков писал(а): 
> » менее минуты назад
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				СамАди писал(а):
> ...

----------


## слово

Veronika, как психолог, что можете сказать о следующем:
https://meduza.io/feature/2016/06/22...a-za-mnogo-let
Я бы рекомендовал поторопиться с приёмом Слова, и довести до людей приход Мессии, по возможности быстрее. 
Мессия - это Слово, что через меня, как пророка Единого Бога,  передаётся всем через послушание и десятину.

----------


## Veronika

> Veronika, как психолог, что можете сказать о следующем:
> https://meduza.io/feature/2016/06/22...a-za-mnogo-let


 Ничего. в каком контексте вообще?




> Я бы рекомендовал поторопиться с приёмом Слова, и довести до людей приход Мессии, по возможности быстрее. 
> Мессия - это Слово, что через меня, как пророка Единого Бога,  передаётся всем через послушание и десятину.


 Для того, чтобы кто-то вас рекомендовал, он вас для начала должен таковым считать. Вы же пока никому не доказали, что вы мессия.

----------


## слово

> Ничего. в каком контексте вообще?
> 
> 
> 
> Для того, чтобы кто-то вас рекомендовал, он вас для начала должен таковым считать. Вы же пока никому не доказали, что вы мессия.


 Мне не нужно это доказывать. Я лишь предлагаю взять это на веру. Кто примет, как ребёнок, по вере, спасён будет. 
Кто не примет, сгорит в энергетических трансформационных преобразованиях.

----------


## Veronika

> Мне не нужно это доказывать. Я лишь предлагаю взять это на веру. Кто примет, как ребёнок, по вере, спасён будет. 
> Кто не примет, сгорит в энергетических трансформационных преобразованиях.


 я никогда и ничего не принимаю на веру  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> я никогда и ничего не принимаю на веру


 Это проклятие рода человеческого. Не вы одна.

----------


## Veronika

> Это проклятие рода человеческого. Не вы одна.


 это здравый рассудок)

----------


## слово

> это здравый рассудок)


 Теперь и вы осознали, что такое матрица.

----------


## Veronika

> Теперь и вы осознали, что такое матрица.


 нет, а что это?  :Wink: 
Как только я пойму, что это, я смогу этим управлять))

----------


## Veronika

> Теперь и вы осознали, что такое матрица.


 Почему я не могу сказать вам, что я единственный настоящий пророк, а все что от вас требуется - это верить мне на слово и я вас поведу в светлый духовный коммунизм? Чем я хуже?)) может быть я лучше? Или, может быть trypo, Aare? А, может быть мы все пророки? 

Чем докажете?  :Wink:  Вы говорите, что ничем. Значит и мне не нужно ничем этого доказывать. логично?

Просто я пророк. И все. Потому что я так сказала.

----------


## слово

> нет, а что это? 
> Как только я пойму, что это, я смогу этим управлять))


 здравый рассудок.

----------


## Veronika

> здравый рассудок.


 Если матрица - это здравый рассудок, а вы вышли из под ее власти, значит вы перестали мыслить здраво.))
Однако, если большинство людей (от которых вам что-то нужно) придерживаются логики - это объективный факт реальности. И, если вы не будете в своей стратегии учитывать этого, все ваши усилия будут тщетны.
Вы должны выдавать то, что адекватно интегрируется в их систему представлений о мире. Ну иначе  - никак. Святые для этого показывали чудеса  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> Если матрица - это здравый рассудок, а вы вышли из под ее власти, значит вы перестали мыслить здраво.))


 Я перестал вообще мыслить. 
Всё, что я мыслю - материализуется. Но я предпочитаю не мыслить, чтобы предоставить Отцу Небесному осуществлять Свой План. 
Так понятно?

----------


## NEET

> Я перестал вообще мыслить.


 То есть в голове вообще не появляется ни единой мысли? Или предпочитаешь не размышлять над тем, над чем размышлять, по-твоему, не следует?

----------


## слово

> То есть в голове вообще не появляется ни единой мысли? Или предпочитаешь не размышлять над тем, над чем размышлять, по-твоему, не следует?


 Мысли, что транслирует матрица определяются внутренним различением. 
Они сразу нейтрализуются. А когда Дух диктует Разумную Мысль, она принимается на уровне Душевного покоя, и перелаживается на слова. Чёткие продуманные слова, строящие реальность. 
Таким образом, внутреннее безмолвие, как базовое состояние сознания,  позволяет изменять линии жизни. 
Все мысли, что приходят к каждому человеку в векторе физической реальости и астрального уровня бессознательного поля планеты - манипуляция человеческим сознанием. 
В их основе лежит бессознательная энергия страха, как загрязнённая энергия Безусловной Любви. 
Стоит лишь на 51 процент выравнять карму, то есть, гармонизировать все жизненные ситуации, за счёт бескорыстного действия, как Поток Безусловной Любви пронизывает сверху донизу весь жизнепоток и очищает сознание от всего лишнего. 
Таким образом человек входит в состояние Царствия Божьего.

----------


## Veronika

> Почему я не могу сказать вам, что я единственный настоящий пророк, а все что от вас требуется - это верить мне на слово и я вас поведу в светлый духовный коммунизм? Чем я хуже?)) может быть я лучше? Или, может быть trypo, Aare? А, может быть мы все пророки? 
> 
> Чем докажете?  Вы говорите, что ничем. Значит и мне не нужно ничем этого доказывать. логично?
> 
> Просто я пророк. И все. Потому что я так сказала.


 *Слово*, у меня тоже контролируемый внутренний диалог. так чем я не пророк вам?
А? Что за дискриминация?))

----------


## слово

> *Слово*, у меня тоже контролируемый внутренний диалог. так чем я не пророк вам?
> А? Что за дискриминация?))


 Чем отличается человек, хранящий внутреннее безмолвие от пророка? 
Давайте это сейчас выясним. 
Я говорю, что пророк - это человек, говорящий духом. 
Дух, что проводит информационный поток через человека, различается уровнем вибрации,и соответственно, уровнем чистоты проводимой через человека информации. 
Таким образом. Чем дух ближе к вибрации совершенной безусловной любви, тем чище и качественнее информация. 
Итак. Как пророк пророку?
Как можно максимально эффективно восстановить экономику России из существующего общественно-политического уклада?

----------


## Veronika

> Чем отличается человек, хранящий внутреннее безмолвие от пророка? 
> Давайте это сейчас выясним. 
> Я говорю, что пророк - это человек, говорящий духом. 
> Дух, что проводит информационный поток через человека, различается уровнем вибрации,и соответственно, уровнем чистоты проводимой через человека информации. 
> Таким образом. Чем дух ближе к вибрации совершенной безусловной любви, тем чище и качественнее информация.


 Прекрасно, а КАК ВЫ ВСЕМ ЭТО ПРОДЕМОНСТРИРУЕТЕ? Чтобы они тоже убедились. Это же ваши внутренние процессы, их никто кроме вас не видит. Не их, ни признаков их.

Любой может начитаться и цитировать библию.




> Итак. Как пророк пророку?
> Как можно максимально эффективно восстановить экономику России из существующего общественно-политического уклада?


 Вы мне десятину заплатите от ВВП и я вам точно что-то соображу. Но не раньше. боюсь - идею конкурирующие пророки перехватят))

----------


## Veronika

> Я перестал вообще мыслить. 
> Всё, что я мыслю - материализуется. Но я предпочитаю не мыслить, чтобы предоставить Отцу Небесному осуществлять Свой План. 
> Так понятно?


 Так это ваш выбор предоставить тому, что вы считаете творцом, действовать через вас. Тогда это он не дает вам последователей. И, быть может, не спроста?

----------


## слово

> Прекрасно, а КАК ВЫ ВСЕМ ЭТО ПРОДЕМОНСТРИРУЕТЕ? Чтобы они тоже убедились. Это же ваши внутренние процессы, их никто кроме вас не видит. Не их, ни признаков их.
> 
> Любой может начитаться и цитировать библию.
> 
> 
> Вы мне десятину заплатите от ВВП и я вам точно что-то соображу. Но не раньше. боюсь - идею конкурирующие пророки перехватят))


 Таким образом, мы пришли к тому, что для того, чтобы восстановить экономику страны, Вам, как пророку, нужна десятина?
Что такое десятина и какую преобразующую роль она играет в жизни общества?

----------


## Veronika

> Таким образом, мы пришли к тому, что для того, чтобы восстановить экономику страны, Вам, как пророку, нужна десятина?
> Что такое десятина и какую преобразующую роль она играет в жизни общества?


 в отличие от некоторых, меня игры в пророков не привлекают)
я знаю смысл десятины, я даже готова ее платить)) Но. только тому, в кого я верю.

но вы не ответили на:



> КАК ВЫ ВСЕМ ЭТО ПРОДЕМОНСТРИРУЕТЕ? Чтобы они тоже убедились. Это же ваши внутренние процессы, их никто кроме вас не видит. Не их, ни признаков их.
> Любой может начитаться и цитировать библию.

----------


## слово

> в отличие от некоторых, меня игры в пророков не привлекают)


 А кто там  доказательства просил, что пророком каждый может быть? 
А? Вот теперь отказывайтесь от своих слов и извиняйтесь, за то, что измазали меня своей ложью. 
Кто там на счёт посвящённых этой матрицы на меня грязь налил?
Не помним? 
Или помним, но раскаяться стыдно?
А? Психолог с 19-летним стажем?
Это - бумеранг. 
Не ври сам, и тебя никто не обличит. 
Жду комментариев.

----------


## trypo

невоздержанность - признак невоспитанной гордыни.
ты невоздержан в словах своих.
ты не пророк.
ты - трепло.
это приговор.

----------


## Veronika

> А кто там  доказательства просил, что пророком каждый может быть?


 Понятия не имею)) откуда мне знать. И трезвы ли вы, в самом деле. Что-то вы в последнее время путаетесь постоянно.

Вы постоянно от меня, от всех чего-то хотите, аргументируя тем, что вы особенный, вы пророк и вам полагается. даже случались угрозы за неповиновение))
Поэтому я и прошу вас доказать для начала, статус свой пророческий. иначе в вас никто не поверит  :Smile:  и никогда.




> А? Вот теперь отказывайтесь от своих слов и извиняйтесь, за то, что измазали меня своей ложью.


  :Big Grin: 

вся переписка перед глазами. Вы о чем? За что мне извиняться, что нашла вашу оплошность?
По-моему наоборот, извиняются те, кто ошибся.
У меня такое ощущение, что вы надеетесь, что ваши заезды на уровне подросткового возраста кого-то впечатлят..? и это поразительно)




> Кто там на счёт посвящённых этой матрицы на меня грязь налил?
> Не помним? 
> Или помним, но раскаяться стыдно?


 напомню, я занимаюсь аналитикой. А вы пытаетесь обращаться к эмоциям читателя.

я серьезно, если на форуме, на который в последний раз давали ссылку, под ником Иаков - вы, и фото ваше - вам пить нельзя)

я думаю, что стыдно вам. потому что мои аргументы железны, и вы понимаете, что ничего не поделаешь, настаивать дальше - дорога в безумие. 
Пытаетесь разыграть обиду и слиться. Но, пророки - это морально зрелые люди. поболее прочих. Они стойкие, ЧСВ у них там, где ему место и они не занимаются ни троллингом, ни обидами.




> А? Психолог с 19-летним стажем?


 это в эзотерике 19, в психологии поменьше) снова вы путаете...




> Это - бумеранг. 
> Не ври сам, и тебя никто не обличит.


 попробуйте контрастный душ и растирание ушей)) иногда, если принято на душу немного - это отрезвляет хоть в какой-то степени)

----------


## слово

> Понятия не имею)) откуда мне знать. И трезвы ли вы, в самом деле. Что-то вы в последнее время путаетесь постоянно.


  Во-первых, само предположение что пророк Единого Бога может быть нетрезвым - это уже сознательная манипуляция общественным сознанием, перед которым Вы намерены меня очернить. 
С какой целью это делаете? 
Во-вторых, что значит постоянно путаюсь?
Приведите все факты, где Вы, как психолог с практикой чуть меньше 19 лет, увидели мою запутанность?



> Вы постоянно от меня, от всех чего-то хотите, аргументируя тем, что вы особенный, вы пророк и вам полагается. даже случались угрозы за неповиновение))


 Не нужно выдавать следствие за причину. 
Это опять же манипуляция общественным сознанием. Кто ко мне прицепился с этими доказательствами? Теперь отвечайте по всей строгости ответственности. 



> Поэтому я и прошу вас доказать для начала, статус свой пророческий. иначе в вас никто не поверит  и никогда.


 Сначала Вы заявили, что прорком может быть каждый, а когда примерили на себя роль пророка, сразу же слились, что вам не интересны эти игры? 



> вся переписка перед глазами. Вы о чем? За что мне извиняться, что нашла вашу оплошность?


 И опять нагло пытаетесь настоять на своей лжи? 
Типа, никто и не полезет разбираться, где Вы сознательно напутали?



> По-моему наоборот, извиняются те, кто ошибся.


 Вот и извинитесь, раз ошиблись. И нечего свои ошибки на меня сливать. 
Или, это была не ошибка, а сознательное действие? 
Иначе, с чего бы Вы так яро стали защищать такую существенную нестыковку? 



> У меня такое ощущение, что вы надеетесь, что ваши заезды на уровне подросткового возраста кого-то впечатлят..? и это поразительно)


  Я на публику, в отличие от Вас, не рассчитываю. Здесь дело чести. 



> напомню, я занимаюсь аналитикой. А вы пытаетесь обращаться к эмоциям читателя.


  Ваш аналитический ум опять Вас подвёл. Я обращаюсь к Вашей Душе, и душам читателя, в надежде пробудить в них совесть. Совесть свою когда последний раз чистили? Сапожник без сапог? 



> я серьезно, если на форуме, на который в последний раз давали ссылку, под ником Иаков - вы, и фото ваше - вам пить нельзя)


 Опять непрямое унижение? 
Вам кто позволил с таким проффессиональным несоответствием практиковать? 



> я думаю, что стыдно вам. потому что мои аргументы железны, и вы понимаете, что ничего не поделаешь, настаивать дальше - дорога в безумие.


  Вот вы и не будьте безумны. Извинитесь,  и будете достойно выглядеть в глазах тех, на кого и направлен был этот банальный фарс, с Вашей стороны - очернить меня, как сумасшедшего. 
Ваш план,  он же прям дышит сквозь ваши слова. Только слепой может это не увидеть. 



> Пытаетесь разыграть обиду и слиться.


 Никогда не нужно других по себе судить, уважаемый психолог.  :biggrin: 



> Но, пророки - это морально зрелые люди. поболее прочих.


 Хоть одна здравая мысль и в Ваша "психологическую" голову пришла. 
И это - радует. 
Не всё уж так и безднадёжно.  :biggrin: 



> Они стойкие, ЧСВ у них там, где ему место и они не занимаются ни троллингом, ни обидами.


 Согласен. 
В чём заключается Ваш троллинг, осознаёте? 



> попробуйте контрастный душ и растирание ушей)) иногда, если принято на душу немного - это отрезвляет хоть в какой-то степени)


 Проверяли на себе? 
Кстати, как давно употребляете спиртные напитки?  :biggrin:

----------


## слово

> невоздержанность - признак невоспитанной гордыни.
> ты невоздержан в словах своих.
> ты не пророк.
> ты - трепло.
> это приговор.


 Ты - Судья?

----------


## Veronika

> Во-первых, само предположение что пророк Единого Бога может быть нетрезвым - это уже сознательная манипуляция общественным сознанием, перед которым Вы намерены меня очернить.


 Очень может быть, если мы говорим таки о пророке.  :Smile:  Вы же еще никто пока, напоминаю. Вот, докажете, что вы пророк, тогда другое дело.




> С какой целью это делаете? 
> Во-вторых, что значит постоянно путаюсь?[
> Приведите все факты


 выше привела. В обеих темах. С номерами постов. будьте внимательны - это окупается)




> Кто ко мне прицепился с этими доказательствами? Теперь отвечайте по всей строгости ответственности.


  :Big Grin:  я прицепилась.




> Сначала Вы заявили, что прорком может быть каждый, а когда примерили на себя роль пророка, сразу же слились, что вам не интересны эти игры?


 Вздохните глубоко, выдохните спокойно и прочитайте текст ниже столько раз, сколько нужно, чтобы ваш интеллект с ним справился, не взирая на очевидность написанного (даже для вас):

*Каждый может вести себя как вы, цитировать библию и называть себя пророком. Означает ли это, что каждый и есть пророк?* *Все ваши уверения о связи с богом пустой звук, пока они ни для кого не очевидны. Человека судят по делам*  :Smile: 

Вы не можете ответить прямо, от того и мечетесь. и глупо выглядите. 




> Типа, никто и не полезет разбираться, где Вы сознательно напутали?


 типа: совершенно очевидно, кто и где напутал)




> Я обращаюсь к Вашей Душе, и душам читателя, в надежде пробудить в них совесть. Совесть свою когда последний раз чистили?


 Если вы обращаетесь к душе, надо научиться доставать до нее  :Wink:  чтобы обращение не осталось монологом.

я не чищу свою совесть, так и живем))




> Вам кто позволил с таким проффессиональным несоответствием практиковать?


 практикую я на работе. Тут же мы с вами беседы ведем.




> очернить меня, как сумасшедшего. 
> Ваш план, он же прям дышит сквозь ваши слова. Только слепой может это не увидеть.


 С вами и делать ничего не нужно, вы для всех так и выглядите. Тут вы прекрасно справляетесь без посторонней помощи. Еще скажите, что для вас это открытие)

----------


## слово

> Если вы обращаетесь к душе, надо научиться доставать до нее  чтобы обращение не осталось монологом.


 А давай по душам тогда. 
Тебя всё в мире устраивает?

----------


## trypo

> Ты - Судья?


 я такой же судья , как ты - пророк.

----------


## Veronika

> А давай по душам тогда. 
> Тебя всё в мире устраивает?


 Конечно нет))
например, я с детства испытывала отвращение к сумасшествию. Буквально физиологическое. теперь я делаю все, что от меня зависит, чтобы его было меньше вокруг  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> Конечно нет))
> например, я с детства испытывала отвращение к сумасшествию. Буквально физиологическое. теперь я делаю все, что от меня зависит, чтобы его было меньше вокруг


 Таким образом, ты считаешь, что ты - человек адекватный, и мир, в котором ты живёшь - адекватный, а я, сумасшедший, и старяюсь мир с ума свести?

----------


## Veronika

> Таким образом, ты считаешь, что ты - человек адекватный, и мир, в котором ты живёшь - адекватный, а я, сумасшедший, и старяюсь мир с ума свести?


 таким образом, я говорю, когда уверена и молчу, когда не уверена  :Smile:

----------


## слово

> таким образом, я говорю, когда уверена и молчу, когда не уверена


 А почему ты молчишь, а не спрашиваешь?

----------


## Veronika

> А почему ты молчишь, а не спрашиваешь?


 а должна спрашивать?

----------


## слово

> а должна спрашивать?


 конечно. спрашивать и сопоставлять со своим опытом.

----------


## Veronika

> конечно. спрашивать и сопоставлять со своим опытом.


 по желанию)

----------


## слово

> по желанию)


 Все действия и хотения в человеке вызывает Господь по Своему Благоволению. 
Осознанный это осознаёт и наблюдает, бессознательный просто познаёт и накапливает жизненный опыт.





> Агент Смит и Вессон писал(а):
> ты золотой век для себя любимого строить хочешь
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Нет. Для Духа Безусловной Любви. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

